# Introducing the "Bow Time Machine"



## sootballs

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great looking press! I definitely think you have a winner if I ever need to buy another I will be talking to you that is for sure.


----------



## inline6power

this is used just for timing correct? or is it a press as well? i cant tell.


----------



## sootballs

I'm told it will do everything with ease, but it is designed to be a timing machine.


----------



## Karbon

What is the total height when extended for say...29 inch draw?


----------



## sootballs

About 39" tall. It can extend to about 54 inches.


----------



## Yichi

Wow that's awesome. I am deffinately going to have to look into one of these.


----------



## JWaltrip

Hope those dloops don't fail.


----------



## sootballs

If tied correctly, and inspected before use, I think the D loops will be fine.


----------



## geoffrey

TTT, sent you a PM.


----------



## geoffrey

Stopped by Sootballs today and saw this in action this thing is the real deal.


----------



## headhunter75422

looks good


----------



## reezen11

back up for a excellent person to deal with... good looking product jim...


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## geoffrey

TTT for a great product and great guy to deal with.


----------



## zhunter62

Exactly how do you load the bow up to time the cams. It hard to tell from the photos, but it look like you have to push the bow down to the holder. do the draw arms drop down far enough to load it before being drawn. am i being clear enough on the question? second question for clarification, this in not a bow press, correct. this is a draw machine, as well as a "bow vise" so to speak, am i correct.


----------



## geoffrey

The draw arms drop low enough with the turn buckle that you hook to the string so you do not have to push the bow down to the holder. It will press just about any bow as well. A very well made and versital.


----------



## CutTheLoop

Now all you need is a device that rotates images.


----------



## reezen11

ttt. great guy and great product..


----------



## reezen11

great product guys and gals jim is a excellent person to deal with..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

back ttt


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

back up..


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

T t t


----------



## reezen11

back up for ya jim


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

that is a neat looking product


----------



## blueglide1

I have to say its one of the nicest Ive seen,and nothing but quality products come from this company.I have a Sootball press and its well built like everything they have.


----------



## Spikealot

PM sent.


----------



## inline6power

is this a press as well or just a timing maching to sync your cams?


----------



## balljoy

*Timing Machine and Press*

Jim was kind enough to bring this press and timing machine to my archery club this past weekend and demonstrate its use and versatility. I was thoroughly impressed with the quality and ease of use. This thing has a rack and pinion drive which was smooth as silk. It has great adjustability for pressing any limb width and from long ATA bows to youth and women's. With little adjusting I found the draw/timing end to be extremely handy for taking measurements and timing checking. For a press and draw board combo this thing is top shelf at a great price. Jim was an unbelievably generous guy to have met with me and to bring his press to my club for us to try. I am fortunate to have him so close. He is a person who will stand behind his product, something I could tell from his handshake. If you are in the market for a press, why not make it a multiple use press, a Timing Machine.
Koolaid 

Here's the photo's I took. Most show different sides of press while my bow is pressed slightly. One shows the upper arms holding the limbs. One is showing the rack and pinion assemble(Smmmoooth) with the pawl and handle. The rest show it in use as a Timing machine/Draw rack.


----------



## reezen11

putting it back up for ya jim


----------



## sootballs

Hey Koolaid,
It was nice meeting you. Thanks for posting such great pics. Talk to you soon,
Jim


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

This looks like what I've been needing for my shop. Will it allow you to take the bow down completely?


----------



## sootballs

Yes sir, I've done it many times on my Athens, Alpha Burner and others.


----------



## reezen11

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> This looks like what I've been needing for my shop. Will it allow you to take the bow down completely?


it sure will.,, never had a issue with mine at all..


----------



## reezen11

back up for a great product.


----------



## Neuralgia

What would be the weight of the package?

What about the fingers? can the be changed or they don't have the need for that? How to you adjust width and angulation?


----------



## ex-wolverine

Thats what I was thinking...PM sent



CutTheLoop said:


> Now all you need is a device that rotates images.


----------



## Yukonjack3d

I ordered one a few days ago and it just got here today. It looks amazing and works very very well. Thanks for a great product Jim!


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

excellent piece of equipement for the home shop or pro shop . works on all bows i have ever put in it..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

excellent product excellent person, you cant go wrong dealing with jim..
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

lets put this back up its been awhile .....


----------



## reezen11

order your timing machine right here .. this is a amazing peice of equipment. you wont be dissapointed with your purchase. jim is a absolute stand up guy and is a pleasure to deal with...


----------



## zestycj7

Any way you can turn the pics, kind of hard holding my screen sidways...hee hee
Don.


----------



## reezen11

pics are turned on second page... it is kind of hard to hold the screen sideways especially if you have a desktop .. lol





zestycj7 said:


> Any way you can turn the pics, kind of hard holding my screen sidways...hee hee
> Don.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

keeping it in view...


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## RKBB

JWaltrip said:


> Hope those dloops don't fail.


It's the same type of loop that's used on most of today's bow.
If tied in correctly, it will withstand in excess of 100lbs.
!!! Brilliant observation !!!
Bump for a great product that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## upserman

Are the fingers that you use to press the bow the some things that hold bow down to draw the bow? Also does the bow come with all the parts(besides the yellow saw horse) shown in the pictures

Bob


----------



## Nocked&Loaded

whats the shortest ATA bow this press can press?


----------



## Blue Tick

Are these still available?


----------



## idhoarchryadct

Do you have any pics of this press/cam timer pressing a bow as well? I am definitely interested in purchasing one. Who do I contact for purchase information? Thanks.


----------



## Twizdd

Payment sent, thanks for all your help Jim


----------



## redbone311

Neuralgia said:


> What would be the weight of the package?
> 
> What about the fingers? can the be changed or they don't have the need for that? How to you adjust width and angulation?


How about a reply to these questions? ! ? ! ?
Will they work on a Bowtech Destroyer 350 limbs w/ the bump; and over parallel limbs like a PSE Xforce Axe 6
Instead of telling us over and over what a great guy he is.
I'm interested in the product and want to know about it - not dating him.


----------



## sootballs

Sorry guys, I've been so busy I just don't remember to look at the threads. I have answered all PM's. This machine weighs about 24 pounds. The fingers can be adjusted with the turn of a screw to fit every limb on every bow I've tried. I've pressed All the Bowtechs, X'forces, Bear Carnage and most every other new bow out and it works perfectly. 
Thank you all for telling Redbone what a great guy I am. Thank you Redbone for not wanting to date me.


----------



## alfabuck

I think this is the neatest thing ever! Perfect little setup for doing my timing and small time work on my bows at home. I'll be ordering one in the next few weeks.


----------



## jfuller17

Hmmm I am thinking I need one as well!!


----------



## Longbow42

That's a little pricey. I already have a good press but need a draw board. Do you sell just a draw board? Thank you!


----------



## sootballs

Sorry, it's all part of the press.


----------



## MICCOX

Bomp for a press I will be looking in to very soon


----------



## MICCOX

Say it was nice to talk to you Jim I will let you know how the press works when it get here

Thanks again


----------



## jfuller17

Just bought one of these....cant wait to get it!!


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Man I cant wait for my Bow Time Machine to get here


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## jfuller17

Got my press/draw board today and its AWSOME!!!! I love this thing! It works great and is completly compact. I put some new strings on the Infinity tonight. Worked perfectly!


----------



## jfuller17

Heres the new strings


----------



## alfabuck

Looks good man. I cant wait to get one of these for my home shop.


----------



## MICCOX

I just got my new press from Jim to and you are right Jason this press works great


----------



## sootballs

*Pictures of the latest model*

View attachment 1067323
View attachment 1067325
View attachment 1067326
View attachment 1067327
View attachment 1067324
View attachment 1067322
View attachment 1067319
View attachment 1067329


----------



## jfuller17

Best press made. Very nice quality!!


----------



## Grim76

i would like to go back to 1995 , i have some unfinished business to take care of


----------



## sootballs

Not sure what that means but TTT


Grim76 said:


> i would like to go back to 1995 , i have some unfinished business to take care of


----------



## Grim76

i thought we were talking about a time machine........thats what i get for thinking


----------



## SPIKER_67

Still the same price?


----------



## jfuller17

spiker_01 said:


> Still the same price?


Yes I believe so


----------



## foreveryung

Has anyone used this on an Elite with the double draw stops? Thanks!


----------



## MICCOX

Yes I have you need to pull the draw stops


----------



## sootballs

Still the same price.
The newest style, with the curved fingers, is able to get around many of the Draw stops without removing them.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## alfabuck

What an awesome piece of equipment i hope to get in the near future.


----------



## Rebelrick

PM Sent Jim !!! Nice to talk to you ...


----------



## alfabuck

TTT for ya !! I really have to get me one soon!


----------



## Rebelrick

Got mine in today ! Looks great , , , Will try it out in a few days !!!


----------



## AGPank

Looks great, I need someone to fab up a tailgate hitch mount.


----------



## Blue Tick

Do you have any ready to ship? PM me please!


----------



## cjac5525

Pm sent today sootballs - I'm interested as well!


----------



## johnh1720

AGPank said:


> Looks great, I need someone to fab up a tailgate hitch mount.


That would be cool.


----------



## sootballs

I have a couple Tailgate hitch mounts made for my previous presses and I should be able to convert them over for this machine with no problem.


----------



## AGPank

I sent you another pm.


----------



## cjac5525

Pm and money sent - let me know - thanks!


----------



## bponb

Pm sent. Thanks


----------



## Okie101

Thanks for the quick reply on the pm I sent ya Jim....


----------



## cjac5525

Got mine in today guys - this thing looks amazing and the drive is silky smooth! Haven't mounted it in the shop yet but can already tell this is high quality! Jim is a great seller and delivers a great product!!


----------



## bponb

Jim worked out a one of a kind press that will also press a crossbow. Couldn't be happier with my new press. Will post pictures with the crossbow loaded up sometime later today. Get one of these. You won't be sorry.

BPONB


----------



## adam Guggisberg

*www.ProBowTune.com* has a couple of these badboys on the way!! I should have the first one by Tuesday at the latest!! Out with the X-press, in with the time machine!

-Adam


----------



## Okie101

cjac5525 said:


> Got mine in today guys - this thing looks amazing and the drive is silky smooth! Haven't mounted it in the shop yet but can already tell this is high quality! Jim is a great seller and delivers a great product!!


Absolutely...:thumb:

Got it today, just 3 days after Jim said he shipped it....got it mounted.....gonna make things alot easier....love it.


----------



## adam Guggisberg

www.ProBowTune.com received it's new Time Machine today!! LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## 12ringmafia

as for draw stops will the fingers work?


----------



## sootballs

On many of the bows you do not have to remove the stops. But unfortunately, certain bows still have drawstops in the way. I am working on a new design that may work on them all, but it is not perfected yet.


----------



## IDABOW

PM sent, very interested!


----------



## Blue Tick

Jim,

Can you explain how the time machine works? Hard to tell from the pics!


----------



## sootballs

A new and improved model is just about ready to ship. I will be posting pictures asap.


----------



## Okie101

Back up.....awesome press.


----------



## IDABOW

Pics please!


----------



## reezen11

adam Guggisberg said:


> www.ProBowTune.com received it's new Time Machine today!! LOVE LOVE LOVE


works good doesnt it...


----------



## reezen11

new timing machines are still 425.00 shipped ...excellent product and a great guy to deal with...


----------



## whack n stack

These presses are the very best aid in bow tuning and set up period!! It's the only press I use and recommend. Thanks Jim for an awesome product that delivers!! God bless!!!

Norm


----------



## reezen11

jim does make a nice product and it wont break the bank...


----------



## reezen11

great deal guys looking for a multi purpose timing machine look no further..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

425 shipped is a heck of a deal on a great product...


----------



## Okie101

reezen11 said:


> 425 shipped is a heck of a deal on a great product...


A press and drawboard all in one....yeah.....its an awesome deal.


----------



## sootballs

*Pictures of newest design*

Thanks guys,
Here are the pictures of the newest design. It is a bit easier to adjust the finger width and has been able to get around the draw stops on the bows I've tried so far. The fingers have not been powder doated yet, so those of you that have already recieved one of these models, let me know and I will send you the Powder coated fingers in exchange for the bare steel fingers. I also have some portable stands that I can sell for $100.00 or $75.00 if ordered with the machine. Thanks again to everyone and God's blessings to you all.


----------



## sootballs

*more pics*

Timing Machine


----------



## reezen11

great looking new design... .. buy a sootballs timing machine today ..


----------



## reezen11

top notch guy top deal with here folks... you wont find a better guy to work with..


----------



## mizzo29

gonna look into one myself. a guy i work with is interested too.


----------



## reezen11

pm sootballs here for more info... i can also answer some questions for you....


----------



## AGPank

Dang, it looks like I bought a couple of months early. I like the new arms. I have athens bows and have to remove draw stops. It's a minor inconvenience and it still works great.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

order a sootballs timing machine today...


----------



## Viper69

That thing looks awesome!


----------



## Chargett

Bump for the best tool in my mancave!


----------



## reezen11

Chargett said:


> Bump for the best tool in my mancave!


it sure is handy and easy to use ...


----------



## ArcherWolf

Very Interested in this machine. However, I would like to see pictures of it pressing a 185# crossbow.


----------



## sootballs

To press a crossbow, I have to weld an additional mounting block to the press and it is only done by request. The additional mounting block allows me to use the press on shorter bows and crossbows. I can press my XForce SS with the normal press but can't go less than a 24-25" ATA. This thing can crush the limbs on a 185# crossbow! I have some pictures from a happy crossbow customer, but can not get them to load on here due to the size. Please send an email if you'd like copies.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## ArcherWolf

I'll take your word for it. Is there any sort of warranty ??


----------



## sootballs

You break it, I replace it.


----------



## jfuller17

Been using the crap out of my press......these things are awsome!!


----------



## reezen11

sootballs said:


> You break it, I replace it.


he will... i didnt break mine but after dealing with jim for so long now i know he is a man of his word...


----------



## 0260b4u

can i see some pictures of the optional stand?

thanks,
Donnie


----------



## foreveryung

Mine is working well. The only downside is removing the drawstops, but minor. 

I unintentionally ended up with another positive. My vise is mounted to the right of my Time Machine, on a bench. The positioning allows the bow to pivot and be supported by the lower fingers. This gives more support when serving, etc.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

putting the timing machine back up/.//.


----------



## Rage76

awsome job guys about time time someone came out with a press that holds the bow the way their shot UPRIGHT!! Great JOB!!


----------



## reezen11

this timing machine works amazing... if your looking for a good all purpose press look no further. trust me i own one and couldnt be more happier with jim and his timing machine.


----------



## IDABOW

Mine came in the mail! Very slick and easy to use! Highly adjustable. 

I've waited years for a shop press, now I finally have a great one!


----------



## reezen11

IDABOW said:


> Mine came in the mail! Very slick and easy to use! Highly adjustable.
> 
> I've waited years for a shop press, now I finally have a great one!


good to hear thanks for the post...


----------



## whack n stack

I can't agree more with all the positive comments on Sootballs press! I absolutly love this machine! I can't see any benefit to using any other press on the market. It is the fastest, most user friendly press period! Thanks for an awesome Machine Jim! God bless!!

Norm


----------



## whack n stack

Bump it up! Pm sent good friend. Keep producing the finest bowpress/drawboard possible! Gos blessings!

Norm


----------



## reezen11

good to hear you are happy with your timing machine. jim is a great guy to deal with and makes a excellent product. if your looking for a press timing machine draw board etc.. here it is send sootballs a pm and he will set you up with a great press...


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## Okie101

0260b4u said:


> can i see some pictures of the optional stand?
> 
> thanks,
> Donnie


Hey Jim, got any pics? 

I'm assuming this stand will also work on the press's before the upgraded finger change?


----------



## reezen11

i beleive it will but i am not sure ..


----------



## reezen11

i thought jim would have chimed in by now to answer your question... i will see if i can get in touch with him...


----------



## sootballs

Hi Okie,
I have been so busy with my real job and trying to keep up with these presses that I haven't had any time to get more pictures. There is a picture of it on my last posted pictures but I'll try to get a close up soon. The bolt pattern will be the same.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Okie101

Hey Jim,

That's fine. I have one of the first ones from you and just was curious if the bolt pattern was the same on the stand.

Thanks


----------



## Longbow42

Will this press a Mathews Monster and allow to time the cams as well? How does this compare to the Bow a Constrictor?Thank you. In the market for a press and draw board.


----------



## reezen11

Longbow42 said:


> Will this press a Mathews Monster and allow to time the cams as well? How does this compare to the Bow a Constrictor?Thank you. In the market for a press and draw board.


yes it will ... more versatile imo ... very nice press built by a top notch guy.. and no i am not a staffer or anything like that just bought one of his presses and beleive in promoting good products when i see them..


----------



## Longbow42

reezen11 said:


> yes it will ... more versatile imo ... very nice press built by a top notch guy.. and no i am not a staffer or anything like that just bought one of his presses and beleive in promoting good products when i see them..


Thanks, but I would like to hear from the owner/builder. All of your posts on here tend to make one think that you are a bit biased.


----------



## sootballs

It will press and time a Monster (or any other bow we've tried) with ease. The Bow a Constrictor looks like a great product and I haven't actually tried one but I know no machine can press and time a bow in less time and effort than this one. 
Reezen11 is a bit biased but I appreciate all his kind words. He is a great customer and donates much of his time, efforts and resources helping kids get started in Archery.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Longbow42

sootballs said:


> It will press and time a Monster (or any other bow we've tried) with ease. The Bow a Constrictor looks like a great product and I haven't actually tried one but I know no machine can press and time a bow in less time and effort than this one.
> Reezen11 is a bit biased but I appreciate all his kind words. He is a great customer and donates much of his time, efforts and resources helping kids get started in Archery.
> Thanks,
> Jim


Thank you. How do I go about ordering one? Also, can the timing/draw board piece utilize a scale?

Thanks and helping kids is an awesome thing!


----------



## reezen11

even though i may be biased here i will put it back to the top for the sootballs timing machine....


----------



## sootballs

Longbow42 said:


> Thank you. How do I go about ordering one? Also, can the timing/draw board piece utilize a scale?
> I hang my digital scale on the top and hook it onto the loop. I don't need any cable or hooks when I use mine. I will try to post some pictures soon.


----------



## Longbow42

sootballs said:


> Longbow42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. How do I go about ordering one? Also, can the timing/draw board piece utilize a scale?
> I hang my digital scale on the top and hook it onto the loop. I don't need any cable or hooks when I use mine. I will try to post some pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim! What model scale do you use?
Click to expand...


----------



## reezen11

you wont be dissapointed in buying one from jim.. great guy to deal with ..


----------



## whack n stack

I am amazed at the ease of this press Jim! I will be ordering the newer version very soon! God bless!

Norm


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## Longbow42

I received mine today, but I have questions. Can I call someone to address? Thanks!


----------



## reezen11

Longbow42 said:


> I received mine today, but I have questions. Can I call someone to address? Thanks!


sorry but i lost jims phone number . he will reply though rest assured he will be in touch with you.


----------



## whack n stack

Taking it top level for the Bow Time Machine! Jim's press/drawboard is the real deal at much less cost than others. I love this press! For the guy who wants proshop quality and user friendly press, this is the one. I absolutly love the vertical design of it because I don't have a ton of space. This press will fit anywhere! I encourage all of you looking for the best solution in presses to give Jim's Bow Time Machine a real hard look. I'm not dissapointed and I know you will not be either!

Norm


----------



## whack n stack

ttt


----------



## Blazinpond

I am interested to learn more...

Looks pretty nice:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

the sootballs press is definitley user friendly and extremely versatile... jim will take care of you ...


----------



## d_ninja

reezen11 said:


> the sootballs press is definitley user friendly and extremely versatile... jim will take care of you ...


Ok Reezen11!! We get it. You're a fanboy. Seen you do this on other topics. Let's get back to archery and stop the marketing. I'd like to hear what others think about this product.


----------



## sootballs

The latest version will press all bows without having to remove the draw stops.


----------



## d_ninja

sootballs said:


> The latest version will press all bows without having to remove the draw stops.


That's awesome!! That's a huge improvement.


----------



## whack n stack

d_ninja said:


> Ok Reezen11!! We get it. You're a fanboy. Seen you do this on other topics. Let's get back to archery and stop the marketing. I'd like to hear what others think about this product.


 No offense d ninja, but what Reezen11 has to say is true. I can understand his enthusiastic posts! The press is absolutly what he and Sootballs say it is(and all others). Reezen11 and I found a product that backs it's makers claims and performs above our expectations. It is what it is! I own one and will be getting a new one very soon. The press is so well built and fast at the task at hand! It is so nice working on the vertical design as well. The bow is at eye level. I don't have to worry about the bow hitting the floor like with my EZ. Check my timing fast..no trouble! It just does it all! Jim, the maker is also a genuine good guy and man of his word! Hard to find these days in business. Jim backs his presses and has not had a press returned back to him!! Says alot about the product! God bless!

Norm


----------



## Okie101

Here you go Reezin11......I'll help give it a bump tonight.

Nothing wrong with promoting a product you truly believe in, which it truly is.

I'm sure Jim really appreciates you for keeping an eye out.....:wink:


----------



## sootballs

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I forgot to mention that I do also consider trades for Archery and Hunting products. Optics, newer bows, sights, releases, blinds, accessories... 
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## reezen11

Okie101 said:


> Here you go Reezin11......I'll help give it a bump tonight.
> 
> Nothing wrong with promoting a product you truly believe in, which it truly is.
> 
> I'm sure Jim really appreciates you for keeping an eye out.....:wink:


thank you much sir... nothing wrong with promoting a good product and helping jim sell a few of them... i dont promote garbage... oh and if you dont own a sootballs press its time you did . its amazing..


----------



## reezen11

d_ninja said:


> Ok Reezen11!! We get it. You're a fanboy. Seen you do this on other topics. Let's get back to archery and stop the marketing. I'd like to hear what others think about this product.


this happens to be in the manufacturers announcements and press releases section:wink:


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

back up for jim and his timing machine...


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## reezen11

back up for the timing machine...


----------



## waschnurr

Just got Sootballs Bow Time Machine today. It's a great product. Vertical arrangement takes little space on the work bench. I like it.


----------



## Okie101

Jim, the new (version) press is awesome. Got it yesterday.

Don't know why I didn't get the stand earlier. Thanks for the trade.


----------



## waschnurr

bump for a great press


----------



## reezen11

back up for ya jim..


----------



## whack n stack

*Got my new Sootballs Bow Time Machine!!!!*

Jim, 

I just got my new press in with stand. Man this thing is the ticket!!! You made the best press/drawboard even better!!! I am a customer for life! It walks circles around all the other brands of presses I've owned! This thing is FAST! I absolutly love how liitle room this takes up as well! I took some pictures for everyone to see how well it's built. The fit and finish is perfect! Thanks again so much Jim for an awesome product!

God bless,

Norm


----------



## Okie101

Whack n' stack.....I'll throw some more in.....:wink:

I have one of the original press's and talked to Jim about upgrading. Got the newer version in, and really like it better. 
Before, I couldn't press (old version) my son's Athens Protege which is a 25" A2A. Well guess what, the new one will. That alone made my day. 
Here is what I did to press my son's bow....

All I had to do was put the top fingers on the bottom side of the bracket. You could also put the bottom fingers on the top side of the bracket as well, but had plenty of room just moving the top fingers.....










Here it is pressed.......










Checking time and adjusting the draw stops...










I added a turnbuckle to help check with timing as well as using a bino strap that BCBOW DESINGS made. It just kinda gives you an ease of mind when drawing it.










Jim,

This thing is well made and is just plain simple to use. Thanks for taking the time to talk thru pm's as well as a phone call. Your tops my man.....:wink:

Thanks for the great customer service.....


----------



## sootballs

Hi guys,
Thanks for posting the pictures. It's nice to see the press in action. Norm, that small Bear hide makes my press look much bigger than it really is!
Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## reezen11

the press is amzing for sure..


----------



## TravisLG

Can't wait for mine to show up!


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## waschnurr

ttt


----------



## whack n stack

Jim,

I got some ideas for your next press. Don't change a thing!! I love it more by the day!

Norm


----------



## sootballs

View attachment 1226445
View attachment 1226446
View attachment 1226447
View attachment 1226448
View attachment 1226449

I just changed the limbs and cams on my PSE EVO, took about 10 minutes.


----------



## whack n stack

^^^^The post above shows the versatility of this awesome press. It just pain does it all! An fast! 

Norm


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## whack n stack

1 more pic timing a bow. This press is so awesome Jim!! Setting the timing is so fast right at the press!! No more pressing and going to the drawboard and back! You've made a press that not only works better than advertised you save me so much time!!! I can't thank you enough!

Norm


----------



## whack n stack

Jim,

The guys at the archery shop love the press you sold them! They are going to put the x press away!! Awesome machine! God bless good bud! Merry Christmas!

Norm


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## waschnurr

ttt yup


----------



## sootballs

Here is a link to a Youtube video showing the machine in use. I did not like the video and thought it was destroyed but I guess my son posted it anyway. Please ignore the video quality and the poor acting, but it will give you a better idea how to use the Time Machine. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEeWp-I6bOo


----------



## Marvin

great video...and great press. excited to have one for sure..


----------



## reezen11

great video jim ... those looking for a press jim is a stand up guy he makes a great press and customer service with him is like no other..


----------



## whack n stack

Great video Jim!

Norm


----------



## Hammer0419

Video looks really good to me. Very nice product,


----------



## chevman

The video answered all my questions. Looks like the one i am looking for. Thanks Jim and son.


----------



## deerhunter81

Nice press and draw board...mine ships Monday!!!!


----------



## Longbow42

deerhunter81 said:


> Nice press and draw board...mine ships Monday!!!!


You are going to love it.


----------



## Okie101

Longbow42 said:


> You are going to love it.


Pretty impressive, isn't it......:wink:


----------



## drome20

when you use it as a draw board the bow looks in a angle / is that just the pics or am i right? could someone post some pics of it as a draw board thanks. I sent you a pm about reaching you to order one.


----------



## sootballs

Every bow grip is different. You can offset the angle by sliding the top fingers one way and bottom the other if you wish to pull perfectly straight up. I tested it perfectly straight and at a drastic angle and found that the point of contact for the cams and stops was absolutely the same. i never move the fingers for drawing. Phone number sent via PM.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## whack n stack

sootballs said:


> Every bow grip is different. You can offset the angle by sliding the top fingers one way and bottom the other if you wish to pull perfectly straight up. I tested it perfectly straight and at a drastic angle and found that the point of contact for the cams and stops was absolutely the same. i never move the fingers for drawing. Phone number sent via PM.
> Thanks,
> Jim


Jim,

I found the same as you. I also found that drawing the bow on the string vs the loop produces the same result. I get same contact.

Norm


----------



## reezen11

anyone who buys one of these will be super happy with it for sure... very nice product and a excellent man to deal with.. known jim for quite some time now .. hes a stand up guy for sure..


----------



## sootballs

*New Mounts*

Extended bench mounts are $19.00. Heavy Duty Wall Mounts are $45.00.
View attachment 1234562
View attachment 1234564
View attachment 1234567
View attachment 1234568
View attachment 1234569


----------



## Hammer0419

I like the wall bracket mount. Very nice.


----------



## sootballs

Thanks to everyone for all the orders. I am currently sold out and am hoping to have more presses ready in 2-3 weeks. I can take preorders but will not accept money until product is ready to ship. I wish you all a Blessed and Merry Christmas.
Jim


----------



## Okie101

Jim,

Wishing you the same blessed Christmas season as well.


----------



## reezen11

oh no hes out of timing machines for a bit!! anyone wanting one it is well worth the short wait to get one they are awesome..


----------



## Hammer0419

My press just arrived!! Wow this thing is heavy duty. No time to mount and try it but I did have to open it just to look. Pictues online just doesn't do it justice. After santa comes I will get this beauty mounted and try her out. Super nice press. Thank you Jim.......


----------



## whack n stack

Merry Christmas Jim!! The press is working out great! Just bought a new Athens Ibex. Will post pics of the set up when she arrives.

Norm


----------



## sootballs

Hi Norm,
I just looked at the Hallowed Grounds Ibex and think I'm going to do the same. Merry Christmas to you and your family.
Jim


----------



## deerhunter81

I received my press on Christmas eve and I finally got to use it today. I had to make a quick stop to lowes to get some mounting bolts for the press to stand connection and I was good to go. I pressed a darton DS-3800, Pse omen pro, pse xforce Hf, and a limbsaver proton all the first day with absolute ease! It literally presses a bow in less than 5 seconds! I have used almost every press out there (I won't call anyone out) and this is easily the number 1 or 2 press out there. If the draw attachment works quickly to go from press to drawing, it will be number 1 to me! I word it like this because i havent used the drawboard yet, but it seems that it will be relatively quick. You absolutely can't beat this press for the money! Thanks Jim for an exceptional price on an even better press!


----------



## 3timbers

sootballs said:


> Hi Norm,
> I just looked at the Hallowed Grounds Ibex and think I'm going to do the same. Merry Christmas to you and your family.
> Jim


You won't be disappointed. It's an awesome bow.


----------



## whack n stack

3timbers said:


> You won't be disappointed. It's an awesome bow.


I can't wait for mine to come! We support HG Ministries!! Sorry for the Hi-jacking Jim.

Norm


----------



## sootballs

I ordered my new HG Athens Ibex. I can't wait! I also have a batch of Presses ready to ship this week.


----------



## jfuller17

Wall mounts look great man!! Nice work!


----------



## whack n stack

sootballs said:


> Hi Norm,
> I just looked at the Hallowed Grounds Ibex and think I'm going to do the same. Merry Christmas to you and your family.
> Jim


I can't wait for mine! Who will get theirs first??


----------



## whack n stack

Jim,

I'm really liking how the press is working on the Athens bows! Also pressed a few PSE'S, Mathews and Hoyt's as well. They all pressed with ease. Thanks again Jim.

Norm


----------



## foreveryung

I just disassembled a Pearson Advantage - I think ATA is 37+, just fyi. I did spray paint the fingers fl. green, to help me ensure proper positioning prior to pressing. I had it a little tight on my Alien.


----------



## whack n stack

New Year bump!


----------



## Hammer0419

I finally found some spare time yesterday to get my new Time Machine mounted and tested. BAR NONE....The fastest, most simple, effective, versatile press made!! AWESOME!!!!


----------



## foreveryung

Pearson Advantage is back together. No problem.


----------



## RichJ

Received my Time Machine this past sat. Took me abit of some figuring to mount it since my work bench is just about chest high. Mounted a 4x4 low on the side of my bench and let it stick out about 8 inches or so... Now that I just seen the wall mount bracket,, Duh Me! Outstanding workmanship of a product!.. I do have a few questions. What is the other loose fingers for? When using the draw feature, how and where are you attaching the chain to the top of the machine? I purchased a larger 3/16 quick link and layed it above the top fingers with the chain runing down between them....I scratched my head several times tring to figure how it attached with the smaller quick link it came with. Im sure my way is fine but I'm looking to mount it the way it was designed...

Thanks again Jim for a awesome product.. The shipping time to PA was outstanding!


----------



## Okie101

Rich,

The 2 flat fingers are used for bows that have draw stops on there cams. Im assuming that you have the 4 fingers with hooks on your press now.

When drawing your bow. (Right handed for example). Slide both of the bottom fingers to the left as close to together as possible. Take your chain and wrap it around the top finger ( just the one that is slid the farthest to the right) and hook it with the quick link. IF you are left handed, this would be done the opposite.


----------



## RichJ

Thanks for the info.. I was trying to make it more technical than what it really was. 
Thanks again..
Rich


----------



## waschnurr

Happy New Year Jim

The HD bench mount is perfect. Thank you!

And congratulations to you and Norm on your new Ibex bows. I'm waiting for the Recluse. Those Ontario black bears won't have a chance


----------



## Okie101

RichJ said:


> Thanks for the info.. I was trying to make it more technical than what it really was.
> Thanks again..
> Rich


Let me show you some pics that will make it easier for drawing your bow with the Time Machine.....:wink: 

Since you will be moving the bottom fingers, I made marks with a black sharpie so I know where they need to be when I put them back to press my bow.....










Wrapping the chain with quick link around the top right finger...










Or you can get one of these and do this....










Where the bottom 2 fingers need to be....










I added the turnbuckle with a paracord safety strap for ease of mind...










And what it looks like at full draw...










Hoped this helped out.....


----------



## Hammer0419

I added a turnbuckle also. Very useful.


----------



## sootballs

All future machines will get a turnbuckle instead of a hook. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## WisDeerHunter

Anyone try a Mathews bow with string stops in this press? I don't see a way to adjust for the string stop mounted to the limb on one side of the cam.


----------



## sootballs

We have taken care of the Mathew string stop issue, I sent you a PM.


----------



## sootballs

*Price Increase*

I regret to inform you that we have decided to increase the price of the machine. When crunching the numbers, I found that I was not making ends meet. The new design will be released in about a week. There will be some neat improvements to the press, each of which cost me more money. The new price will be $475.00 shipped to you (Conus). I currently have just a couple presses left that will be sold at $425.00. When they are gone, they're gone. Thanks again to everyone for their purchases and support. God Bless,
Jim


----------



## TravisLG

Sorry to hear you weren't making enough with the current price but I'm sure the new improvements will be worth the price increase. I'd recommend your press to anyonelooking for the best bow press on the market. Super easy to use and very fast!


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## TravisLG

Bump for a great press!


----------



## Rock Steady

How much to freight one to Australia?


----------



## Hammer0419

Rock Steady said:


> How much to freight one to Australia?


I would be afraid to see. Probally half the price of the machine itself?


----------



## sootballs

I believe the last one I sent cost me about $80.00 more than shipping in the USA.


----------



## Rock Steady

Can you PM me a complete price to buy and ship to NSW Australia?


----------



## deerhunter81

Guys, I have worked a lot with Jim. I think you will really like the things that are ahead for the time machine! Thanks for making a great product Jim! I can't wait to get another press in the new style!



sootballs said:


> I regret to inform you that we have decided to increase the price of the machine. When crunching the numbers, I found that I was not making ends meet. The new design will be released in about a week. There will be some neat improvements to the press, each of which cost me more money. The new price will be $475.00 shipped to you (Conus). I currently have just a couple presses left that will be sold at $425.00. When they are gone, they're gone. Thanks again to everyone for their purchases and support. God Bless,
> Jim


----------



## Livetohunt

If you could make your fingers to guarantee not to have to move stops on Elite bows I would be all in!


----------



## sootballs

When the draw stop comes over the edge of the limb tip, it is impossible to get a "hook" around the tip. That is why I include 2 fingers without hooks to use in those areas. I do believe I can press any bow in less time with this press than any other press, but I just can't guarantee you will never have to move a drawstop. I like to time my cams every time I press my bow, just because it's so easy. I mark my drawstop position with a tiny pencil mark on my cam. I then slightly loosen my stops and use the drawboard to slowly draw the bow until both stops touch at exactly the same time. It's foolproof and takes less than a minute to get your cams exactly in time.


----------



## hawks667

Rock Steady said:


> Can you PM me a complete price to buy and ship to NSW Australia?


Got my eyes on one too..can you let me know when you find out...


Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

Livetohunt said:


> If you could make your fingers to guarantee not to have to move stops on Elite bows I would be all in!


It works great. You put the flat finger on one side and the hooked one opposite of the draw stop. Should work on all 2 track binary's!

Norm


----------



## Okie101

whack n' stack said:


> It works great. You put the flat finger on one side and the hooked one opposite of the draw stop. Should work on all 2 track binary's!
> 
> Norm


Norm,

Here is what I found out on moving drawstops with the flat finger on the draw stop side.

My 41 axle to axle bow, I do not even move the stops

My 37 axle to axle bow, I just loosen and leave it loose.

My 32 axle to axle bow, I have to remove the stops

The flat finger does give it more adjustability, and moving stops does not bug me, but like sootballs said, it's hard to guarantee that you won't have to move them.

Not trying to be a jerk, but is there a finger style press that will guarantee that you wont have to move stops? I really don't know.


----------



## sootballs

So much of this depends on not only the position of the stop, but also the size of the stop. If the bow has a small stop and a wide limb, i never have to move a thing.
I also have many bows that are mid and short ATA that I don't have to move a thing, just depends on the position of the stop. If the stops are set for a longer valley, I generally never have to move the stops. In most cases, if the stop is in a bad place, I use a flat finger on that side. If that doesn't work, I loosen the stop. I have many ways to get around this in my own shop, but I have to ship a product that is safe. I don't suggest any other short cuts. I am trying to make the perfect machine, thus all the upgrades and changes. I really appreciate the help and suggestions of my customers, it has lead to what the machine is today. If I can make something better, I will! Please keep the ideas coming. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## sootballs

Shipping prices to Australia:
Press price is $475.00 
Shipping is $80.00
No extra shipping cost for stands or mounts if shipped together.


----------



## reezen11

cant wait to see what jim has in store for us with the new press//


----------



## whack n stack

Jim,

Your new price is still a steal!!!! Thats a huge bang for your buck!!!

Norm


----------



## waschnurr

whack n' stack said:


> Jim,
> 
> Your new price is still a steal!!!! Thats a huge bang for your buck!!!
> 
> Norm


2x Great press Jim


----------



## Hammer0419

Just got done playin with my press. I improved my draw set-up by doing away with the chain. I added a U shaped bail with a turnbuckle attached to it. This is my 4th press (maybe more?) and definately my last. Simply AWESOME!!!


----------



## highcountry68

Would love to see a video of this in action!


----------



## Okie101

Here you go....


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## devin1

Does this guy have a pone number that can be pm'ed to me. This timing/press machine is exactly what I need. Thanks


----------



## Okie101

devin1 said:


> Does this guy have a pone number that can be pm'ed to me. This timing/press machine is exactly what I need. Thanks


Pm sent.....


----------



## sootballs

Phone number is 608 220-7182.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## alarmguy38

whats the cost plus shipping in us?


----------



## sootballs

Price is $475.00 shipped.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## deerhunter81

reezen11 said:


> cant wait to see what jim has in store for us with the new press//


It is going to be better than before with more safety features to protect us and Jim! Jim is a great business man who definitely listens to ideas that help the consumer!


----------



## devin1

Just got my hands on the "Time Machine" I pressed and timed both my New Breeds in short order. I didnt need to swap fingers or fiddle around with anything. This press is awesome. I highly reccomend this to anyone interested in tuning there own equipment. 
I have used EZ press and this is just as EZ, plus you can use it as a draw board. Super simple to use. Thanks Jim


----------



## devin1

ttt


----------



## sootballs

New machines ready to ship! Pictures to follow.


----------



## muledhunter

Bump for awesome press and customer service!!


----------



## highcountry68

Do these work with the center pivot bowtech invasion?


----------



## devin1

I am pretty sure they do.(I read it somewhere) They can pretty much press everything.



highcountry68 said:


> Do these work with the center pivot bowtech invasion?


----------



## Okie101

sootballs said:


> New machines ready to ship! Pictures to follow.


Looking forward to seeing them......


----------



## deerhunter81

highcountry68 said:


> Do these work with the center pivot bowtech invasion?


Sure does, I tuned one yesterday!


----------



## highcountry68

deerhunter81 said:


> Sure does, I tuned one yesterday!


Sweet, Thanks!


----------



## reezen11

highcountry68 said:


> Do these work with the center pivot bowtech invasion?


it sure will!


----------



## Thump4x4

I need to get some info on purchasing one of these


----------



## Okie101

Thump4x4 said:


> I need to get some info on purchasing one of these


You can pm sootballs (Jim Lutz) or give him a call.

Phone number is 608 220-7182.


----------



## sootballs

*Pictures*

Here are some pictures of the new Bow Time Machine. If you look close, you will see the fingers are different, the handle is different, the know on the handle can not be removed without a wrench, there is a safety bolt to make sure you can never over crank the machine, and the turn buckle system has changed (no more chains). I've included a couple pictures to show bows with draw stops and how the flat fingers may help. I am shipping a batch tomorrow and hope to be shipping again on Thursday. Thanks for all the help, ideas and nice comments.


----------



## sootballs

*Short bows and Crossbows*

I just noticed I forgot to take a picture of the turnbuckle system. it is basically a powder coated steel rod that hooks over the upper finger and has a threaded turnbuckle on the bow string side for thos minute adjustments when timing. Many people have also asked why there is that metal mounting block on the left side of the machine. That is there if you need to press a bow or crossbow shorter than 26" ATA, you can move the bottom finger bracket up to that position and press those super short bows


----------



## Hammer0419

Upgrades look great. Wish I had the crossbow bracket. Might be usefully?


----------



## Hammer0419

oops double post. Still looks great.


----------



## whack n stack

Why, Jim Why...now I need the new one! Great new design!

Norm


----------



## whack n stack

Oh and Go Pack.........


----------



## sootballs

Well now Norm, it appears you said "Go Pack" long after the game had finished. You have no idea just how much a new machine will cost YOU now!


----------



## WisDeerHunter

New fingers look awesome. Can't wait till my nephew gets down that way to pick mine up. I shot you a PM with the date he will be in your area.


----------



## Hammer0419

whack n' stack said:


> Why, Jim Why...now I need the new one! Great new design!
> 
> Norm


Thats what I said, but.... I would really like to have that bracket for kids bows but not at the expense of purchasing another press. Purchasing the new fingers is simple but I am more than happy with the ones I have now. I STILL HAVE THE BEST PRESS OUT THERE!!!


----------



## sootballs

*Turnbuckle*

Here is a picture of the new turnbuckle assembly.


----------



## whack n stack

sootballs said:


> well now norm, it appears you said "go pack" long after the game had finished. You have no idea just how much a new machine will cost you now!


ttt...lolol!


----------



## Hammer0419

We beat the Pack and the refs!!! GO BIG BLUE!!!!!!!


----------



## Okie101

Like the improvements Jim.....


----------



## devin1

Ttt


----------



## 12RingKing

I need one of these. Can't wait for my return to get here. I'll be ordering one soon!


----------



## d_ninja

Hey Guys! I couldn't take it anymore....heard nothing but great things about The Bow Time Machine and bought one yesterday. Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Hammer0419

d_ninja said:


> Hey Guys! I couldn't take it anymore....heard nothing but great things about The Bow Time Machine and bought one yesterday. Can't wait to see it!!


You made a great choice. I have owned 5 or 6 presses and this one takes the cake. Nothing is as fast AND versatile!


----------



## Hammer0419

12RingKing said:


> I need one of these. Can't wait for my return to get here. I'll be ordering one soon!


You will not be sorry. Just a super machine!


----------



## whack n stack

d_ninja said:


> Hey Guys! I couldn't take it anymore....heard nothing but great things about The Bow Time Machine and bought one yesterday. Can't wait to see it!!


D ninja, you will be performing kung fo on you bows! LOL! This press lives up to and beyond my expectations! Post some pics with you bow in the Time Machine if you get a chance!

Norm


----------



## sootballs

Thanks guys. I am hoping to have another batch ready for shipping by the end of next week. The color will most likely be black again as in order to get my machines coated quickly, I have to take whatever color the Powder Coater is running next. I will post up some pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## reezen11

great equipment for your shops folks...


----------



## whack n stack

reezen11 said:


> great equipment for your shops folks...


My local pro shop is now running the Time machine and loving it!

Norm


----------



## Jester1023

That's a sweet press/draw board.


----------



## iawalleyeguy

How does it work with the Mod bolts on a Destroyer?


----------



## Hammer0419

whack n' stack said:


> My local pro shop is now running the Time machine and loving it!
> 
> Norm


I have a couple guys who have a shop coming over this weekend to check my Time Machine out.


----------



## devin1

I keep reading the Bow a constrictor thread on how it is the fastest press there is. I watched a video of it pressing two different bows. The "Time Machine" could press those two bows and time them in the time it took the "Bow a" to press the two. The Time Machine is hands down the fastes press and time machine around. Check it out.


----------



## iawalleyeguy

Does it come with the wall mount?


----------



## sootballs

The wall mounts are sold separately for $45.00. I have 2 machines in my shop, both mounted on wall mounts. I have only a 12 foot wide shooting/archery area in my shed and I can't have things in the middle of the floor to shoot and walk around. The wall mount keeps them out of my way and are very stable. I have 1 customer who has support posts in his basement and he mounted the wall mount to 1 of those. Works pretty slick. I will have more machines available towards the end of next week.


----------



## iawalleyeguy

how would it mount if I didn't get the wall mount?


----------



## devin1

Off a stand that he can make, or a bench mount attachment. I use a stand at the moment. Sorry the pic doesnt really show the stand, but you get the point.


iawalleyeguy said:


> how would it mount if I didn't get the wall mount?


----------



## iawalleyeguy

so what type of mount comes with the press?


----------



## devin1

You bolt it to a work bench, there are many pics in this thread. Not sure what mount comes with it. I made a trade with him, and he gave me a stand mount with it. You dont need any special mounts to mount it to a bench though. His number is a page or so back. Great guy to deal with and I am very impressed with the "Time Machine " so far. It presses any bow with out having to fiddle around with adjustments, like other presses being sold.


----------



## Okie101

iawalleyeguy said:


> so what type of mount comes with the press?


Here it is mounted to my bench. You can see the flat plate welded to the bottom of the arm that holds the fingers. There is one hole on each side of the flat plate. You can see one bolt, and another bolt that you cannot see (on the other side) holding the press to the bench.

So the press will come ready to mount to a bench. As far as a wall mount or stand, that is seperate.


----------



## iawalleyeguy

OK cool! I just don't like buying something and having to dick around with it to use it!I'm gonna pick one of these up, soon!I shoot a destroyer so I need a draw board,this covers both press and board, Genius!Can't wait to get some $ together!


----------



## whack n stack

iawalleyeguy said:


> OK cool! I just don't like buying something and having to dick around with it to use it!I'm gonna pick one of these up, soon!I shoot a destroyer so I need a draw board,this covers both press and board, Genius!Can't wait to get some $ together!


You will like this machine! 

Norm


----------



## Themiddleman

*Sootballs bow time machine*

I have to give a big thumbs up to Jim and the Sootballs bow Time Machine. I have been in this business for a long time and have never come across a press that is as fast and easy-to-use. It is truly the do all bow press.:thumbs_up


----------



## Marvin

the best press for the money..


----------



## Hammer0419

devin1 said:


> I keep reading the Bow a constrictor thread on how it is the fastest press there is. I watched a video of it pressing two different bows. The "Time Machine" could press those two bows and time them in the time it took the "Bow a" to press the two. The Time Machine is hands down the fastes press and time machine around. Check it out.


I owned a Bowa for about a year. It is a very impressive. However, FAST IT IS NOT. I can easly press and draw probally 4 bows in my Sootballs machine for every one in the Bowa.


----------



## devin1

I agree, the Bow-a constrictor is definately a nice press, but the "Time Machine" is alot faster at pressing bows and easier and cheaper. For the money you spend on "Time Machine" there is no better press/drawboard.


Hammer0419 said:


> I owned a Bowa for about a year. It is a very impressive. However, FAST IT IS NOT. I can easly press and draw probally 4 bows in my Sootballs machine for every one in the Bowa.


----------



## whack n stack

Jim,

When you get the HGO Ibex in post up some pics of it in the time machine! 

Norm


----------



## sootballs

The HG Ibex is sitting at my office. I will run in tomorrow morning to pick it up. I'll have to post pictures in my old, unpainted machne as I don't have any new ones for photos. I will get some on here tomorrow.


----------



## devin1

ttt


----------



## whack n stack

sootballs said:


> The HG Ibex is sitting at my office. I will run in tomorrow morning to pick it up. I'll have to post pictures in my old, unpainted machne as I don't have any new ones for photos. I will get some on here tomorrow.


Sitting at your office...what...lol! You got a new toy and your not working on it?!?!?! Hmmmmm....sumpn's up!

Norm


----------



## 12RingKing

Ordered my Bow Time Machine last night! Now the wait begins! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Hammer0419

12RingKing said:


> Ordered my Bow Time Machine last night! Now the wait begins! I can't wait to get it!


Jim is a fast shipper. You will be very pleased with your purchase.


----------



## 12RingKing

I'm pretty confident in him.

I've been lurking this thread for a while and asking around. It seems to be an excellent addition to my growing garage workshop.


----------



## courtcounselor

Ok.... What is easiest way to order?


----------



## Okie101

courtcounselor said:


> Ok.... What is easiest way to order?


You can pm sootballs (Jim Lutz) or give him a call.

Phone number is 608 220-7182.


----------



## pumba

took the plunge and ordered one should be one the big bird winging its way down under soon


----------



## sootballs

It should be on the bird pretty soon as it left his morning. Additional shipping to Australia is $100.00 from now on.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## whack n stack

Up top for ya good bud!


----------



## Jay Sea

I'm considering one of these, but I've got a question. Any issues with pressing a bow vertically versus the traditional way of pressing a bow horizontal? Is there any bow maintenance that may be affected by vertical pressing?

Thanks


----------



## nimrod1034

I love the press works fantastic
View attachment 1268916


----------



## SouthernStyle

Received my today. Impressed by the communication and quick shipping (ordered on 25th, shipped within an hour or so, and arrived on 27th!). I haven't set it up yet but, I have to admit it is much more heavy duty than I expected and love the silver powder coat finish. Fingers look very good too. Very professional looking press....

Thanks Jim!

Scott


----------



## Okie101

Jay Sea said:


> I'm considering one of these, but I've got a question. Any issues with pressing a bow vertically versus the traditional way of pressing a bow horizontal? Is there any bow maintenance that may be affected by vertical pressing?
> 
> Thanks


The bow is being pressed the same way whether vertical or horizontal with no issues either way.

Just makes it easier to see things at eye level being vertical.


----------



## Hammer0419

Jay Sea said:


> I'm considering one of these, but I've got a question. Any issues with pressing a bow vertically versus the traditional way of pressing a bow horizontal? Is there any bow maintenance that may be affected by vertical pressing?
> 
> Thanks


That was my only concern and I actually PM'ed a few owners and asked about it. They all assured me it was not an issue. THEY WERE MORE THAN CORRECT!! This press just plain kicks ***!


----------



## WisDeerHunter

What are you using for a tripod there?

Waiting for my nephew to drop mine off.




nimrod1034 said:


> I love the press works fantastic
> View attachment 1268916


----------



## whack n stack

WisDeerHunter said:


> What are you using for a tripod there?
> 
> Waiting for my nephew to drop mine off.


Jim still sells a sweet tripod I believe. I got one with mine and it has adjustable height as well!

Norm


----------



## nimrod1034

WisDeerHunter said:


> What are you using for a tripod there?
> 
> Waiting for my nephew to drop mine off.


The tripod I found at the deer lease it had a 10 foot pole in the middle holding up a satellite dish lol. I just left that up at the lease and then took a scrap piece of pipe and welded on a plate so I can mount the press. The tripod had 3 holes on the top and bottom ring that I put a 1/4 inch nut and bolt in them to hold the pipe in place. 

The only other thing I had to do to it was trim off some of the rubber on the back of the fingers so the Strother SX-1 could fit in better because of the draw stops. Now it fits like a glove and it only took about a minute to do it. 

I also bought the bench mount from Jim but I haven't built my new work bench yet.


----------



## devin1

Actually pressing vertically is better than horizontal. It acts as a bowvise in the vertical position. I use mine to work on my bows all the time. I find it easier tying peeps, installing rests, sights etc. I just give it one crank instead of three, and walla. Three products for one. Press,drawboard, and bow vise.


----------



## sootballs

Hello everyone. The next batch will ship on Friday. All presses are silver and I believe we will make them all silver from now on. Thanks for the orders, you put my semi-retired welder on overtime. I have no plans on hiring additional welders, so we will keep putting them out as fast as we can. Sorry for any delays, were trying. Thanks for the orders and God Bless.
Jim


----------



## Jay Sea

devin1 said:


> Actually pressing vertically is better than horizontal. It acts as a bowvise in the vertical position. I use mine to work on my bows all the time. I find it easier tying peeps, installing rests, sights etc. I just give it one crank instead of three, and walla. Three products for one. Press,drawboard, and bow vise.


I own An Eclipse also. Any issues with the fingers and the draw stops?


----------



## pumba

Hi Jim been like a little kid at chrismas time awaiting the arrival of mine, have been watching the track and ship on USPS.


----------



## sparky357

Just want to add to the great com's with Jim. Dito on all the great things said about him. Mine will be picked up on the 30th. I'll provide inputs as soon as I can set it up and test it on both compunds and crossbows. I am positive it will be a great machine.


----------



## devin1

No problems at all, I press my Eclipse with the drawstops in, the machine presses it like a dream.



Jay Sea said:


> I own An Eclipse also. Any issues with the fingers and the draw stops?


----------



## DocMort

how do you use it as a draw board?


----------



## P&y only

Can I get a picture(close up of fingers) of it pressing a bowtech with the outboard axles please? And I see a 608 area code. How far are ya from dubuque Iowa? Can these be picked up instead of shipped? Silver? What about good ole black?


----------



## devin1

Search back a few pages in this thread, there is pictures all over of the time machine in use.



DocMort said:


> how do you use it as a draw board?


----------



## whack n stack

*draw board*



DocMort said:


> how do you use it as a draw board?


Josh,

The fingers that press the bow press are used to hold the bow to draw it. It's a very effective, simple and fast system.

Norm


----------



## d_ninja

BTW, the silver looks great. I'm glad I ordered the silver. The silver color gives better contrast when working on my bow. This is a great looking press. I plan on posting pics and a detailed description tonight.


----------



## whack n stack

Sweet d ninja! Can't wait to hear how you like the Time Machine!

Norm


----------



## highcountry68

Mine was just shipped today, can't wait to get it!!!:smile:


----------



## Okie101

highcountry68 said:


> Mine was just shipped today, can't wait to get it!!!:smile:


..........:thumb:


----------



## sparky357

Just got it today and want to thank Jim. This is a well built unit definitely a KISS machine. Great product and worth every dollar. I beleive there is no other machine on the market that can touch it along with the bonus of cost.


----------



## 12RingKing

P&y only said:


> Can I get a picture(close up of fingers) of it pressing a bowtech with the outboard axles please? And I see a 608 area code. How far are ya from dubuque Iowa? Can these be picked up instead of shipped? Silver? What about good ole black?


If no one get your the picture....mine should be here tomorrow and I will put my Invasion in it, take a picture and post it on here...


----------



## d_ninja

View attachment 1272526

Arrived at my door. 

View attachment 1272535

Openned the box...hmmm....nothing yet.

View attachment 1272538

Looks like Christmas to me. 

View attachment 1272539

And there she is......my bow press.

View attachment 1272541

Out of the box.

View attachment 1272545

Closer look at the press.


----------



## d_ninja

View attachment 1272549

Closer look at the business portion of the press. Simple, yet very effective.

View attachment 1272550

Openned the next foam package.....there's the collapsable stand.

View attachment 1272553

6 fingers....Time to assemble.

View attachment 1272555

Ready to go. Can press it or do routine bow work at chest level. No bending or stooping needed. Totally portable. 

View attachment 1272556

Another view. Time to check the draw weight and time the bow.

View attachment 1272560

Yep, SUPER HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## d_ninja

I've used many of the bow presses on the market... including the portable presses and this is the best one on the market (especially for the price). I have no ties or affiliation whatsoever with The Bow Time Machine or Jim Lutz, except I just purchased this bow press last week and I'm very happy with it's performance and ease of use. Very intuitive press to use. Presses quickly and within seconds you can time your bow or do routine maintenance without needing a bow vise.

Customer service: When the bow press arrived, one end of the box was crushed. I openned the box and noticed that the upper arm was bent. The metal is solid and can only be bent if dropped from an elevated position. Obviously damaged during shipping, I called Jim and let him know the news. He made it real simple and asked me to send the damaged upper arm and he would ship out a new one that very day (priority). When Jim discovered the amount that it cost to ship the upper arm ($36) he told me to forget about sending the upper arm. 3 days later I've got my upper arm and ready to go. This was great CS and he truely is a super nice guy. 

Prior to buying the press, Jim spent about 30 min on the phone with me answering my questions and educating me on his press and evolution of his design. 
To sum up my experience I would say that this is an amazing press that will save me time (and money) and will allow me to fine tune my bow to fit me. It's portable and there are other attachements that can be purchased for mounting purposes (Wall mount, Extended bench mount, Vehicle hitch mount, and Adjustable tripod). And with the customer service Jim provides, you just can't go wrong with this press.


----------



## sootballs

Thanks for posting the pictures. I'm glad the new arm arrived safely! That's the first time I've had one damaged in shipping, Maybe it was due to my premium package filler (Christmas paper). Well, I'm out of Christmas paper anyway, so hopefully we're back on track. Enjoy the press.
Jim


----------



## whack n stack

Jim,

I have to say the new finish on the Bow Time Machine is remarkable!! Well done Sir! Continued success!

Norm


----------



## J-Daddy

OK I've gotta question after looking at the pics d-ninja posted of his press....In the one picture with his bow in the press where he's standing directly behind the bow I was looing at the position of the fingers...Is it an optical illusion or as the fingers "top ones / bottom ones" different distances from the main body/spine of the press????? If that makes any sense. Just for example "cause I ofcourse don't have one here to measure" it looks like the top set of fingers are say 8" out from the main verticle body of the press but the bottom fingers are like 5" out from the body. Am I seeing things or what????? Cause if that is in fact true it's gonna be twisting the bow when it's pressed... Someone tell me if I'm right or not, this is one of the 2 presses I'm looking at when I upgrade from my current inline linear press.


----------



## nitroteam

J-Daddy said:


> OK I've gotta question after looking at the pics d-ninja posted of his press....In the one picture with his bow in the press where he's standing directly behind the bow I was looing at the position of the fingers...Is it an optical illusion or as the fingers "top ones / bottom ones" different distances from the main body/spine of the press????? If that makes any sense. Just for example "cause I ofcourse don't have one here to measure" it looks like the top set of fingers are say 8" out from the main verticle body of the press but the bottom fingers are like 5" out from the body. Am I seeing things or what????? Cause if that is in fact true it's gonna be twisting the bow when it's pressed... Someone tell me if I'm right or not, this is one of the 2 presses I'm looking at when I upgrade from my current inline linear press.



J I dont have one but watched the video and the fingers are on a slide track that so you can move them in and out as well as spread them for wide limbs ,I just assuming that in the pic you are speaking of the poster just dose not have them lined up. 
I see what you are describing and I sure that's thats what has happened. 

Check out his YouTube video its a pretty neat press and plan on ordering one myself. 

T.


----------



## bfoot

Not to be greedy, but have you considered a way to make it a shooting machine as well. I would pay a extra amount if I could use it as a shooter as well. I have followed the DYI threads on shooters and it seems it could be used as one if someone with the engineering background had that in mind. 

Man, now that would be a all-in-one machine. Not that it is not great as is of course. Saving my money up for one now if I can stop buying bows


----------



## whack n stack

J-Daddy said:


> OK I've gotta question after looking at the pics d-ninja posted of his press....In the one picture with his bow in the press where he's standing directly behind the bow I was looing at the position of the fingers...Is it an optical illusion or as the fingers "top ones / bottom ones" different distances from the main body/spine of the press????? If that makes any sense. Just for example "cause I ofcourse don't have one here to measure" it looks like the top set of fingers are say 8" out from the main verticle body of the press but the bottom fingers are like 5" out from the body. Am I seeing things or what????? Cause if that is in fact true it's gonna be twisting the bow when it's pressed... Someone tell me if I'm right or not, this is one of the 2 presses I'm looking at when I upgrade from my current inline linear press.


J

Yep..the fingers adjust each way in and out. You can keep them in line for pressing and offset them for drawing the bow.

Norm


----------



## whack n stack

bfoot said:


> Not to be greedy, but have you considered a way to make it a shooting machine as well. I would pay a extra amount if I could use it as a shooter as well. I have followed the DYI threads on shooters and it seems it could be used as one if someone with the engineering background had that in mind.
> 
> Man, now that would be a all-in-one machine. Not that it is not great as is of course. Saving my money up for one now if I can stop buying bows


Jim has built one into a shooting machine I believe.


----------



## J-Daddy

I've watched the video and I know they slide BUT if you look at the pic I talked about above there are stops so the fingers only go so far... In that pic it doesn't look like they move THAT far to bring the top inline with the bottom. And if it does it looks like the top would be all the way in and bottom all the way out.


----------



## whack n stack

J-Daddy said:


> I've watched the video and I know they slide BUT if you look at the pic I talked about above there are stops so the fingers only go so far... In that pic it doesn't look like they move THAT far to bring the top inline with the bottom. And if it does it looks like the top would be all the way in and bottom all the way out.


J

I see what you are looking at. It does look like it's at an angle? Mines straight. 

D ninja..are your right fingers(as you face the press) all the way in when you are pressing the bow?


----------



## P&y only

I think it's the camera angle. Cause if you look at it. It looks like the bow is almost off the fingers on top and dead on on the bottom. Optical confusion!


----------



## devin1

It s definately an optical illusion, its just camera perspective. All the machines are made to the same spec. My machines arms are the same exact distance. This press is awesome. If you love tinkerig, then you will love this press/ drawboard/ bow vise.


----------



## P&y only

Will this thing handle the insanity with the little tabs on top of the axle mount?


----------



## muledhunter

I got my time machine and it took only a few minutes to have it set on the bench and pressing my destroyer!! Tomorrow the invasion will be getting the tuen job!!


----------



## 12RingKing

I got mine in today but unfortunately couldn't set it up yet.

I do notice that I don't have the decal on my press like ninja has. I don't know if that was something ordered special or not. Mine is silver and dosn't have any markings on it. I do know that Jim knows the value of proper lubrication. Every movable part has grease or some sort of never seize on it. That's a plus.


----------



## d_ninja

Hey J-daddy! I see what you are talking about. Used a plumb-bob and the fingers are vertical with each other. The top fingers were 1/16th of an inch wider. This doesn't change the dynamics of the press....plus you can adjust the fingers as needed. The press and bow look straight in person, but I see what you're saying about the picture.


----------



## Okie101

J-Daddy said:


> I've watched the video and I know they slide BUT if you look at the pic I talked about above there are stops so the fingers only go so far... In that pic it doesn't look like they move THAT far to bring the top inline with the bottom. And if it does it looks like the top would be all the way in and bottom all the way out.


J, I think what you are seeing is an illusion due to the bottom arm and the top arm being different. The bottom arm is the newer upgrade with the ability to be unbolted and moved up ( or actually the press be moved down) for smaller A2A bows or crossbows. You can see the mount plate (to do just mentioned) in the middle of the gear frame (body or spine as you called it) right about where the 0 and T are. The added plate or piece between the vertical (gear frame) and the (horizontal) bottom arm makes it look shorter than the top arm. Everything is in line when the bow is pressed.

Hope that made sense.....


----------



## sootballs

I see what your talking about in the picture. That is because the top arm is welded directly to the inner tbe and the bottom arm is mounted to a mounting block on the main/outer tube. If you were to put the machine on a perfectly level surface, the finger slots will line up exactly even with one another. The distance from the press to the finger bracket is exactly the same. Thanks for posting all the pictures. As far as the stickers go, I had some made up to see how they looked. I can send some out to those that want them. I'm not 100% sure if that is the sticker design I want to stick with.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## whack n stack

ttt


----------



## J-Daddy

Cool guys, I figured it was more of a camera angle/optical illusion than anything...I mean why would anyone design something that was not inline and would be putting twist in the bow??? lol
Now someone answer my buddy P&y only's questions about pressing the new Bowtech Insanity in it??? I'm not gonna say that I will or will not ever own an Insanity but I'd like to know what he asked. Seems like Bowtech looked at that axle setup and said "How can we make this thing super difficult to press?"


----------



## hunter_jt

Do you have any better pics, or can you send me those pics so I can enlarge and rotate them?


----------



## sootballs

Sorry, those are the best pictures I have. 
I do have Bowtech dealer that uses my press to press the new Insanity. He said it works like a charm. I should be getting one this week so I will post pics when I do.


----------



## Sackamous

How much with the portable stand? Shipped 70535?


----------



## sootballs

The machine is $475 shipped. I don't have any portable stands at this time. The RIGID Tool stands that I was converting are $69.95 + tax. By the time I buy them, make mounting blocks, weld them, tap them and ship them I'd have to have over $100.00 each just to break even. I can't afford to to take a loss on them so I am investigating more options. I think I have come up with a great new plan but am awaiting parts so I can make them. I will post pictures and pricing then.


----------



## whack n stack

Should be getting the Athens Recluse pretty soon!?! I'll be posting pics of the set up done by th Bow Time Machine!


----------



## sootballs

Insanity is in the mail. I should have it by Monday at the latest. I will post pictures in the press as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Sackamous

sootballs said:


> The machine is $475 shipped. I don't have any portable stands at this time. The RIGID Tool stands that I was converting are $69.95 + tax. By the time I buy them, make mounting blocks, weld them, tap them and ship them I'd have to have over $100.00 each just to break even. I can't afford to to take a loss on them so I am investigating more options. I think I have come up with a great new plan but am awaiting parts so I can make them. I will post pictures and pricing then.


Awesome I will be checking back for pics and pricing on the new stands, I want one but don't have room in my man cav-loset to mount something permanent .


----------



## whack n stack

Sackamous said:


> Awesome I will be checking back for pics and pricing on the new stands, I want one but don't have room in my man cav-loset to mount something permanent .


Like you I didn't have much room to work with. This press will fit into the smallest of places with ease! The Bow Time Machine works awesome on Hoyt's!

Norm


----------



## Sackamous

Yea, I've seen but there is no room left to mount it to the walls and my little table has my reloading gear mounted to it. It will have to be hauled out to the bed room or front room to work. Lol and the wife sure won't let me mount it there.


----------



## Cheese1

What is the price on this Press ?


----------



## whack n stack

Cheese1 said:


> What is the price on this Press ?


Jim sells the press for 475.00 tyd CONUS.


----------



## deerfrenzy

What all comes with the rest ??????????????? can u p.m. the price if I come pick it up ,,,,,,,,,,,thanks Dan ,,,,,,,Im like the this press maybe if u guys would put a demonstration of this press on YouTube....but yeah if u can p.m. me the info id appreciate it .......Rt hanks Dan


----------



## Okie101




----------



## sootballs

*Insanity*

View attachment 1278471
View attachment 1278472
View attachment 1278473


----------



## devin1

What is that I am seeing between the limb tip and press fingers?




sootballs said:


> View attachment 1278471
> View attachment 1278472
> View attachment 1278473


----------



## sootballs

That's those goofy limb tips on the new Insanity.


----------



## whack n stack

Will be setting up 2 new bows soon with The Bow Time Machine. Will post up pics then.

Norm


----------



## nakedninja

My Time Machine arrived yesterday. I'll post pictures when It's set up and the shop is clean! 

First impression...very high quality, lighter than I expected it to be, love the graphics, so happy to throw away that old draw board, tried it on a Mission Menace, Older Mathews (MQ1, Q2XL) and a Hoyt (Havoctec I think) and a Z7, worked great. 

Mounted it at 24" off the floor. I think that will be the best height for my shop area. I have it mounted to a cabinet that has casters on it. I also tried it on a patio umbrella stand so it is portable and I can take it to the range. I also built a wall mount out of unistrut. I'm extremely happy with the purchase and the entire experience dealing with Jim was a pleasure. 

If anyone near the SE Pa area wants to try before you buy, I'll be happy to show it off.

Doug


----------



## devin1

Bump


----------



## whack n stack

The much anticipated HGO Athens Ibex arrives on Friday!! Can't wait to whip it into shape with the BTM!! Will post the set up!

Norm


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

d_ninja said:


> View attachment 1272545
> 
> Closer look at the press.


Do all presses come with the cool graphics?
I was originally going to purchase and EZ press or Apple press and build a draw board but I am getting closer to ordering one of these.


----------



## Hammer0419

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Do all presses come with the cool graphics?
> I was originally going to purchase and EZ press or Apple press and build a draw board but I am getting closer to ordering one of these.


I believe Jim is putting some graphics on them now. Graphics or not. This press BLOWS AWAY the ez press and apple and all other presses for that matter!!! If you need a press the Sootballs is the best.


----------



## sootballs

*Please PM for availability before sending payment*

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I need to ask everyone to please call or PM me to make sure I have machines on hand before they send the money. I don't want to accept any money unless I have a machine to ship and I am having a little trouble keeping up at this time. Thanks again to everyone for your purchases.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

sootballs said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words. I need to ask everyone to please call or PM me to make sure I have machines on hand before they send the money. I don't want to accept any money unless I have a machine to ship and I am having a little trouble keeping up at this time. Thanks again to everyone for your purchases.


Wow! From what I've seen it's a quality press/drawboard. Add to that great _honest_ customer service as well. I will be contacting you soon.


----------



## kjclark7

nakedninja said:


> If anyone near the SE Pa area wants to try before you buy, I'll be happy to show it off.
> 
> Doug


i may take u up on that offer


----------



## pjchauvin

I will be contacting you in a couple weeks. I have got to get one!


----------



## d_ninja

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Do all presses come with the cool graphics?
> I was originally going to purchase and EZ press or Apple press and build a draw board but I am getting closer to ordering one of these.


Please don't spend your money until you've tried the bow time machine. It's easier to use than the apple or EZ press....and it takes up a lot less space. You can't beat Jim's CS. When you call the company, you're calling Jim's cell phone. I'm really impressed with my purchase and experience. It's one heck of a press (and timer) for the money. I hope Jim's welder paces himself because I'm guessing these presses are going to be tough to keep in stock.


----------



## sootballs

*Changing limbs on an Athens Exeed*

View attachment 1280752
View attachment 1280753
View attachment 1280754
View attachment 1280751


----------



## crazy4hunting

As soon as my obsession lethal force arrives I will post up some press pics.


----------



## garrickt

I am the proud new owner of a Time Machine! Just picked it up minutes ago. I have no doubts I made the correct choice in which press to purchase. This is a sweet unit. Excellent craftmanship and functionality. Now if only I didn't have such a busy night ahead of me, I really want to set it up and tear down a bow just for fun.


----------



## whack n stack

garrickt said:


> I am the proud new owner of a Time Machine! Just picked it up minutes ago. I have no doubts I made the correct choice in which press to purchase. This is a sweet unit. Excellent craftmanship and functionality. Now if only I didn't have such a busy night ahead of me, I really want to set it up and tear down a bow just for fun.


Rick,

Awesome!!! I'll be putting the squeeze on my new Ibex tomorrow!!

Norm


----------



## whack n stack

Just want to encourage all of you who want to start a home shop to give it a try!! I started not long ago tuning my own bows and I'm so happy I did!! Alot of guys don't know where to start. Right here on AT there are so many good bow tuners who are willing to help you get a good foundation of knowledge! It's amazing how much you can learn in a little time! I started with The Bow Time Machine myself! I'm not at the mercy of any shop and I can set my bow just as I would want it!! I highly recommend this press for the beginner all the way to the pro's!! It'll work for you!

Norm


----------



## P&y only

The UPS guy better give me mine tomorrow!:wink:


----------



## dnc

whack n' stack said:


> Just want to encourage all of you who want to start a home shop to give it a try!! I started not long ago tuning my own bows and I'm so happy I did!! Alot of guys don't know where to start. Right here on AT there are so many good bow tuners who are willing to help you get a good foundation of knowledge! It's amazing how much you can learn in a little time! I started with The Bow Time Machine myself! I'm not at the mercy of any shop and I can set my bow just as I would want it!! I highly recommend this press for the beginner all the way to the pro's!! It'll work for you!
> 
> Norm


I totally agree. I got really tired of having to drive 30 miles to a shop just to install a peep. I like tinkering with my bows too. I should have a time machine arrive at my door any day. I can't wait.


----------



## garrickt

Now I am just wrestling with putting on my bench (semi-permanent) or rigging it to a mobile floor stand. Decisions, decisions.......


----------



## Hammer0419

garrickt said:


> Now I am just wrestling with putting on my bench (semi-permanent) or rigging it to a mobile floor stand. Decisions, decisions.......


The stand jim sells is nice. Home depot and lowes both sell an all steel saw horse that is very heavy duty for only $20 if you want to be able to move it.


----------



## devin1

Just did a limb swap and cam change on a 2012 hoyt vantage elite +, with the "Bow Time Machine" Worked flawless and took me all of 25 minutes to have back and running and timed to perfection. Thanks again Jim


----------



## d_ninja

devin1 said:


> Just did a limb swap and cam change on a 2012 hoyt vantage elite +, with the "Bow Time Machine" Worked flawless and took me all of 25 minutes to have back and running and timed to perfection. Thanks again Jim


Devin1,

That's really fast! The bow shops can't swap limbs that fast. Sounds like you figured out how to use your press. That's awesome!!


----------



## devin1

Yea it went smooth, but that wasnt from start to finish, that was from the the time I put the limbs back on to the time it was done. This machine makes pressing and going to drawboard very quick.



d_ninja said:


> Devin1,
> 
> That's really fast! The bow shops can't swap limbs that fast. Sounds like you figured out how to use your press. That's awesome!!


----------



## whack n stack

My Ibex did not come in...UGH. Hopefully I can set it up on Monday!


----------



## Cashman90

I'm assuming you can measure draw length with it and a measuring arrow I've seen used in a local pro shop?


----------



## Hammer0419

Cashman90 said:


> I'm assuming you can measure draw length with it and a measuring arrow I've seen used in a local pro shop?


By all means you could draw your bow in the machine just to make sure it is in spec in length and timing. Its nice you can check timing throughout the draw. Not just full draw.


----------



## P&y only

I got my time machine yesterday. I talked to Jim and he made a very bold statement. He said , and i quote, " If you post on my thread, be honest. I want to make this the best press it can be" So, I'll be honest. I looked it all over and picked it apart. I finally found the flaw........ The name. It's just not catchy enough. So I propose a new name. Since it is " The time machine" I figured we'd need to go to the movie" Back to the future" and that only leaves one possible name for this machine. Folks. I introduce to you. "THE DeLorean" It's fast, it's sleek looking. and it is THE time machine. Jim, I'll just take free upgrades as pay for renaming your machine for you. Can I get a DeLorean sticker ???:tongue:


----------



## Hammer0419

The DeLorean is very fitting. This press just plain kicks butt!!


----------



## devin1

I like Delorean or "Flux Capaciter"


----------



## devin1

Yes you can measure draw length, thats the point of the drawboard besides timing it. I have set all my bows to the same exact draw length so I dont create any form issues when I go back and forth from bow to bow. They do make poundage scales with tape measures built in them. 




Hammer0419 said:


> By all means you could draw your bow in the machine just to make sure it is in spec in length and timing. Its nice you can check timing throughout the draw. Not just full draw.


----------



## whack n stack

The Delorean is a great name! It is that fast fast!! My catch phrase for it is is "The best way to squeeze and time with ease". What do you think? Lovin' the BTM!! Awesome design Jim!

Norm


----------



## whack n stack

The Delorean is a great name! It is that fast fast!! My catch phrase for it is is "The best way to squeeze and time with ease". What do you think? Lovin' the BTM!! Awesome design Jim!

Norm


----------



## whack n stack

ttt


----------



## sfroach

How does the Time Machine work with beyond parallel limb?

Does it make contact at the limb tips as required by the bow manufacturer?

Thanks, Steve
Bowtech Invasion CPX


----------



## devin1

Yes it does, there are several pics in this thread of all types of bows being pressed. I think a page or two back there is a pic of the "Insanity" being pressed http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1305368&page=14 Check post 396 out too, its video demo of the Time Machine



sfroach said:


> How does the Time Machine work with beyond parallel limb?
> 
> Does it make contact at the limb tips as required by the bow manufacturer?
> 
> Thanks, Steve
> Bowtech Invasion CPX


----------



## waschnurr

whack n' stack said:


> My Ibex did not come in...UGH. Hopefully I can set it up on Monday!


Keep us posted!!

Jim I just watched your u tube video. Great job and a great bow press.


----------



## whack n stack

waschnurr said:


> Keep us posted!!
> 
> Jim I just watched your u tube video. Great job and a great bow press.


Doc,

I got the Ibex! Just have to work out some details on some accessories and I will post the set up of the bow! This Ibex is beautiful!

Norm


----------



## Okie101

Cashman90 said:


> I'm assuming you can measure draw length with it and a measuring arrow I've seen used in a local pro shop?


----------



## Hammer0419

Very nice video.


----------



## sootballs

Nice job with the video! I wish my shop was that clean! Thanks for posting that. I usually use a tape measure when I try new bows, but it's hard to be as precise my way. Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## sootballs

*elite Fingers*

Been working on fingers for pressing the Elite Bows without moving drawstops. I have it figured out but it will take about a month for the laser cutting, grinding, tapping, powder coating and rubber dipping. Here is a sneak peek.
View attachment 1288282
View attachment 1288289
View attachment 1288293


----------



## garrickt

Nice video Okie, great tip.


----------



## mugzzzee

I am not a tinkerer by nature. However, after watching Jim's you tube video and reading all the comments on this thread I have ordered his Bow Time Machine. I am compelled to learn to work on my bows and not drive the 30 miles to my proshop. I will continue to patronize my pro sho for purchases and advice. His product is awesome.


----------



## lkmn

sootballs said:


> Been working on fingers for pressing the Elite Bows without moving drawstops. I have it figured out but it will take about a month for the laser cutting, grinding, tapping, powder coating and rubber dipping. Here is a sneak peek.
> View attachment 1288282
> View attachment 1288289
> View attachment 1288293


Jim,

Just courious if there is any reason that this press could not work in the horizontal position? Semms that a guy could weld a reciever pipe on it about where you have that sword sticker with some holes (like you get with a trailer jack) then maybe another pipe with holes on one end and a flat plate to the other and have it mount to the wall in a horizontal plane.


----------



## sootballs

That would be easy. We make it vertical so we don't take up any room in the shop and the press acts as a bow vice and keeps me from bending over.


----------



## whack n stack

sootballs said:


> That would be easy. We make it vertical so we don't take up any room in the shop and the press acts as a bow vice and keeps me from bending over.


This is exactly why I love this press/draw board! ttt!


----------



## devin1

Thanks Jim for the outstanding service. The new fingers are much appreciated.


----------



## mugzzzee

What will you charge for the elite friendly fingers? Mugs


----------



## sootballs

I probably won't have any Elite fingers for about a month as the laser cutter is a bit backed up. I am not able to convert my other fingers because I only have enough for the machines I'm building. The new "Elite" fingers are designed to work with all drawstop bows as well. I am picking up new machines from the Powder Coater tomorrow and will be assembling and dipping fingers all weekend. I should be ready to ship on Tuesday.


----------



## JONEZ24

Okie101 said:


>


Using this method, couldn't you mark known DLs on the upper tube? Seems like it could be quicker and less cumbersome if the DL scale were done that way.

I will have to play around with it when I get mine in, just thinking of ways to simplify the process. Excited to get the press and start the constant tinkering that needs to be done.


----------



## sootballs

Please PM me if you asked to be on the waiting list. I am trying not to forget anyone, but book keeping is not my strong point. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## whack n stack

Jim,

Got the new fingers in today!! They look great and perform flawlessly!

Norm


----------



## waschnurr

ttt


----------



## JONEZ24

Should get my new bow time machine by the end of this week. I am like a kid on Christmas!!!


----------



## Hammer0419

JONEZ24 said:


> Should get my new bow time machine by the end of this week. I am like a kid on Christmas!!!


You will be happy with your purchase. Best out there!


----------



## reezen11

ttt for my buddy jim!!!


----------



## whack n stack

JONEZ24 said:


> Should get my new bow time machine by the end of this week. I am like a kid on Christmas!!!


You are really going to like this press!!! I can't say enough good things about it and Jim!!! Great product and great guy to deal with!

Norm


----------



## sootballs

To everyone that was notified today, your press will ship Tuesday morning. I am starting another waiting list, but it is going to be a few weeks.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## P&y only

Yep. Guys they really are all that.


----------



## Okie101

P&y only said:


> Yep. Guys they really are all that.


and a bag of chips.....:wink:


----------



## whack n stack

Okie101 said:


> and a bag of chips.....:wink:


Thats good stuff right there! lol!


----------



## P&y only

Okie101 said:


> and a bag of chips.....:wink:


Well I was thinkin Jim was a good guy. But I never got any chips. what the hell? LMAO


----------



## Hilgy1

Well I am now into the next step in my archery addiction.....working on bows. After looking and reading about different presses I stumbled across the Bow Time Machine on You Tube. Searched AT for info on it and was very impressed. So I contacted Jim. Let me tell ya...a real genuine nice guy! I went down to his office today and picked up my press. He walked me through its operation, and we talked for about 30 minutes. If anyone is undecided about purchasing one.......after looking it over, I would have to say it is one of the most sound pieces of equipment I have seen. I looked at many different presses and the construction on this one is top notch! I was most surprise/impressed how heavy it was and solid it is and further with its versatility and ease of use. Once I get my bench built this week I will begin a new adventure. Thanks Jim for all you assistance and communication. You make a heck of a machine.


----------



## Okie101

P&y only said:


> Well I was thinkin Jim was a good guy. But I never got any chips. what the hell? LMAO


Jim is a great guy, bet if you ask nice, he will give you a coke and a smile........epsi:


----------



## Hammer0419

Hilgy1 said:


> Well I am now into the next step in my archery addiction.....working on bows. After looking and reading about different presses I stumbled across the Bow Time Machine on You Tube. Searched AT for info on it and was very impressed. So I contacted Jim. Let me tell ya...a real genuine nice guy! I went down to his office today and picked up my press. He walked me through its operation, and we talked for about 30 minutes. If anyone is undecided about purchasing one.......after looking it over, I would have to say it is one of the most sound pieces of equipment I have seen. I looked at many different presses and the construction on this one is top notch! I was most surprise/impressed how heavy it was and solid it is and further with its versatility and ease of use. Once I get my bench built this week I will begin a new adventure. Thanks Jim for all you assistance and communication. You make a heck of a machine.


Congrats on your new press. Jim as as good as they come, and then some. His product is simlpe yet so fast and versatile. This is by far the best press out there.


----------



## whack n stack

Hammer0419 said:


> Congrats on your new press. Jim as as good as they come, and then some. His product is simlpe yet so fast and versatile. This is by far the best press out there.


x2!!!!!


----------



## JONEZ24

Impatiently waiting on the brown truck to deliver my press. I wish that I didn't know it was coming, I am not good at waiting. Everything is ready in the man room for the new arrival, now it just has to show up!!!!!


----------



## Hammer0419

JONEZ24 said:


> Impatiently waiting on the brown truck to deliver my press. I wish that I didn't know it was coming, I am not good at waiting. Everything is ready in the man room for the new arrival, now it just has to show up!!!!!


I feel ya on the waiting game. I am worse than a kid at christmas!


----------



## JONEZ24

Finally got it and I am unpacking it and planning for the install. Will be working on bows tomorrow evening. Just to let you all know, I have never spoken with jim personally but I can guarantee you that he makes a great press and is an even better ambassador for the sport of archery. 

Thanks Jim :wink:


----------



## whack n stack

Guys,

Check out the review of The Bow Time Machine by www.archeryreport.com!!!!!! Good stuff!!

http://archeryreport.com/2012/02/review-bow-time-machine-bow-press-draw-board/

Norm


----------



## Okie101

whack n' stack said:


> Guys,
> 
> Check out the review of The Bow Time Machine by www.archeryreport.com!!!!!! Good stuff!!
> 
> http://archeryreport.com/2012/02/review-bow-time-machine-bow-press-draw-board/
> 
> Norm


Nice review....


----------



## Okie101

JONEZ24 said:


> Finally got it and I am unpacking it and planning for the install. Will be working on bows tomorrow evening. Just to let you all know, I have never spoken with jim personally but I can guarantee you that he makes a great press and is an even better ambassador for the sport of archery.
> 
> Thanks Jim :wink:


It's so fun to use, you will find reasons to use this thing....


----------



## JONEZ24

Got lucky today and weather caused a school cancellation. Gave me a chance to set up the BTM and give it its first assignment. I needed to readjust the d loop and check timing of cams and be sure that the stops were set right. Got it all done and went to the paper tuner and wouldn't you know it bullet hole from up close. Moved back to check it at distance and I couldn't believe that the bullet hole remained. If I would have taken it to the shop, I would have spent 15 minutes there, an hour or more getting the job done, and 15 minutes home. Already this press has saved me time and what's money it would have cost me in service and gas. 


If you are on the fence about buying one, don't be. I already feel better by becoming self sufficient, and feel great about the saved time and money. Great product!


----------



## devin1

I agree, I make things up just to work on my bows. I have also timed, tuned, and replaced strings on all of my friends bows for free. Its that fun to use and I have a learned alot being able to work on my bows at my own pace. This machine takes a little time to get used to, but after mastering it, it becomes second nature. It is very intuitive to use, not cumbersumb or awkward at all. For the price of this press you will find no better press/drawboard out there. Jim also seems to be constantly evolving and adding new features to his press. I have used plenty of other presses and the Time Machine has become my favorite. Its just so versatile.




Okie101 said:


> It's so fun to use, you will find reasons to use this thing....


----------



## sootballs

View attachment 1296214


----------



## Okie101

sootballs said:


> View attachment 1296214


Love it....:thumbs_up


----------



## whack n stack

Jim....it's better than you described! Can't wait to see the shirt!


----------



## shinobi3

sootballs said:


> View attachment 1296214


That looks sweet


----------



## waschnurr

sootballs said:


> View attachment 1296214


Very nice Jim


----------



## sootballs

I can't take credit for the design as I have no artistic skills. My daughter, Emma, takes care of the designing and artwork for me.


----------



## Hammer0419

sootballs said:


> I can't take credit for the design as I have no artistic skills. My daughter, Emma, takes care of the designing and artwork for me.


She did a great job.


----------



## papachuby

Mine should be delivered today!! Cant wait to get her set up and be able to finaly work on my own stuff. Ive been reading about tuning bows obsesively for months now and finaly ill get to put some of what ive been learning to use. SUPER EXCITED:wink:


----------



## whack n stack

papachuby said:


> Mine should be delivered today!! Cant wait to get her set up and be able to finaly work on my own stuff. Ive been reading about tuning bows obsesively for months now and finaly ill get to put some of what ive been learning to use. SUPER EXCITED:wink:


Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## Themiddleman

*Bow Time Machine logo*

Jim the new logo looks awesome. Your daughter is quite talented :thumbs_up


----------



## devin1

bump


----------



## waschnurr

to the top


----------



## iawalleyeguy

Just got word mine will be ready to ship soon!This is just as exciting as a new bow!Maybe more!Entering a whole new level of archery addiction!


----------



## whack n stack

iawalleyeguy said:


> Just got word mine will be ready to ship soon!This is just as exciting as a new bow!Maybe more!Entering a whole new level of archery addiction!


Yep...you're done now..lol! Full blown addict!! It's a good addiction though! :whoo:


----------



## iawalleyeguy

I got one question why the screen name "SOOTBALLS"? Where you a chimney sweep?LOL


----------



## codykrr

Man...I really need this!! tell you what if your interested.

I got a late model wife I can trade you! low mileage, maintained well cooks great! let me know!!! lol


----------



## sootballs

Hi Cody, could you send some pictures?

Walleye, I used to do a lot of Trapshooting and that was my nickname for years. It just kind of stuck and I didn't think to change it.


----------



## Hammer0419

codykrr said:


> Man...I really need this!! tell you what if your interested.
> 
> I got a late model wife I can trade you! low mileage, maintained well cooks great! let me know!!! lol


LOL. It will be a great deal for you. The Time Machine is just awesome!


----------



## papachuby

Can you post something explaining how the parachord safety cable is suposed to be used. LOVING my Time Machine BTW. Best investment in archery that I have ever made!!! Thanks


----------



## sootballs

The Paracord is only needed if you are going to hook the turnbuckle to your string loop instead of the bow string. Basically, when you put your bow in the Draw board and hook the turnbuckle unto your string loop, before you start drawing the bow, hook the paracord to the top finger and loop it down through the string and back up to the top finger. That way if your string loop lets loose you won't dryfire your bow. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## papachuby

Makes perfect sense. Thank you


----------



## wihunter402

sootballs said:


> The Paracord is only needed if you are going to hook the turnbuckle to your string loop instead of the bow string. Basically, when you put your bow in the Draw board and hook the turnbuckle unto your string loop, before you start drawing the bow, hook the paracord to the top finger and loop it down through the string and back up to the top finger. That way if your string loop lets loose you won't dryfire your bow. I hope this makes sense.


That is great. Once I get the funds together I'm getting one of these. Been watching this thread for awhile.

Sent using Tapatalk on my Verizon Droid Bionic.


----------



## Okie101

sootballs said:


> Hi Cody, could you send some pictures?


Be careful what you ask for......:becky:


----------



## codykrr

haha..Yup, here she is!










The kicker is she comes with a car payment, moodswings, and a pretty crazy family!!!!


----------



## iawalleyeguy

I got My Shipping Number from Jim.Now the wait Begins!I'm like a kid at Christmas wish I could open my present early!


----------



## whack n stack

I'm about 45 minutes north if Hudson Wisconsin. About 60 miles from Minneapolis/St.paul Mn. If anyone in my area would like to try the BTM shoot me a pm and I will meet up with you so you can check it out.

Norm


----------



## iawalleyeguy

What Bow weight scale are you guys using? My BTM should be here this week and I need a good scale for the draw broard portion of the press!


----------



## devin1

bump


----------



## whack n stack

^^^


----------



## sootballs

*New Portable Stands*

I have finally settled on the design for our new stands. These tripod stands are very easy to move around and easy to fold up and take with you to the club. The height is only adjustable a couple inches, but I have them made to sit at the height the press should be. Price is still $75.00 shipped. I only have a couple right now, but will have many more next week.
Thanks,
Jim
View attachment 1306793


----------



## iawalleyeguy

Mines is here!Does it make me gay if I kissed the ups man?He was carying my Bow Time Machine,LOL!What a quality built machine!!! I cant wait to get it set up tonight after work!


----------



## sootballs

*Instructions*

View attachment 1307669


----------



## bohunterm

Jim sent you pm on stand.


----------



## Hilgy1

wihunter402 said:


> That is great. Once I get the funds together I'm getting one of these. Been watching this thread for awhile.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk on my Verizon Droid Bionic.


I finally did and it is a great investment in ones archery addiction! Love mine.


----------



## rj40

Pm sent


----------



## sootballs

I will have stands ready to ship late next week. I will be in Florida slaying Hogs from Friday til Monday so I may not be available for questions or orders. I will try to answer PM's with my phone if possible. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Okie101

Good luck on the hog slaying Jim.....gonna do that myself the end of the month.


----------



## sheilarc95

Anyone know how the two extra fingers without mounting screws are used? Mine came with 6 fingers total.


----------



## Okie101

sheilarc95 said:


> Anyone know how the two extra fingers without mounting screws are used? Mine came with 6 fingers total.


The 2 fingers that are flat are used for bows with draw stops. If your bow does not have them, use the 4 fingers that look alike.


----------



## whack n stack

Jim,

Good luck on your pig hunt. If you snore loud enough..the pigs will run away!! Don't forget the 5 hour energy buddy! If you have a cameraman, by all means tell him you draw and shoot faster than billy the kid on heroin...lol! 

God bless buddy, 

Norm


----------



## sootballs

Thanks buddy, I am hoping this camera man is a little more "on the ball" than my last camera man!


----------



## whack n stack

sootballs said:


> Thanks buddy, I am hoping this camera man is a little more "on the ball" than my last camera man!


You must admit, for filming you I did pretty good...:wink:


----------



## Hammer0419

Great job on the stands Jim. Best of luck on the hog hunt.


----------



## whack n stack

Jim,

Post up pics of all the hogs you get bud!


----------



## mugzzzee

TTT I'm pushing this thread to the top so others searching for a bow press/draw board will discover the value in "The Bow Time Machine."


----------



## pumba

sheilarc95 said:


> Anyone know how the two extra fingers without mounting screws are used? Mine came with 6 fingers total.


Do they all come with 6 fingers mine came with 2


----------



## pumba

can someone put up some photos of the different types of fingers


----------



## Hammer0419

pumba said:


> Do they all come with 6 fingers mine came with 2


You should have received 4 of the standard fingers and 2 without the hooked end. Those are to be used on bows with those difficult draw stops.


----------



## whack n stack

Jim's hunt is going good! I don't even know how many text photos I got of hogs he's shot!!! Some real big ones too! Jim lives the ruff life!

Norm


----------



## iawalleyeguy

Been doing some work on my new time machine!So far i am very pleased with my choice to buy it!


----------



## Okie101

pumba said:


> can someone put up some photos of the different types of fingers


These are the fingers that came with my machine...

I have 4 of the top fingers and 2 of the bottom (flat) fingers.


----------



## blazeproc

Just wanted to say. I got my Time Machine and this thing is awesome. I cant beleive how simple it is and the design is bulletproof. I had one problem with the stand, but Jim took care of that straight away. No reason that this press shouldnt be in all shops for sure. Cant wait to show this thing off. Thanks Jim for the quick response on the stand. Awesome Press Bro.


----------



## sootballs

Hi Guys. I am back from Hog Hunting and should have a batch of Time Machines and stands ready to ship next week.Here are a couple of pics from my Hog Hunt. Met some great people and one heck of a String Maker/Bow Tuner. Jeremy of Jeremy's Custom Bow Strings and Tuning taught us all a bit about getting the most out of our bows.
View attachment 1313686
View attachment 1313687
View attachment 1313688
View attachment 1313689


----------



## whack n stack

^^^word..lol! Glad you made it home safe n' sound!


----------



## Okie101

Lol....that's great stuff Jim.

Gonna do the same thing in 11 days....


----------



## MBlair

Tried to send you a PM about getting a stand. Your Inbox is full.


----------



## whack n stack

Okie101 said:


> Lol....that's great stuff Jim.
> 
> Gonna do the same thing in 11 days....


Trav..can't wait to see your gangsta shots! lol!


----------



## deerhunter81

sootballs said:


> Hi Guys. I am back from Hog Hunting and should have a batch of Time Machines and stands ready to ship next week.Here are a couple of pics from my Hog Hunt. Met some great people and one heck of a String Maker/Bow Tuner. Jeremy of Jeremy's Custom Bow Strings and Tuning taught us all a bit about getting the most out of our bows.
> View attachment 1313686
> View attachment 1313687
> View attachment 1313688
> View attachment 1313689


Lmao...that is just hilarious!

I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## waschnurr

Gotta put this back to the top. Great pics Jim!


sootballs said:


> Hi Guys. I am back from Hog Hunting and should have a batch of Time Machines and stands ready to ship next week.Here are a couple of pics from my Hog Hunt. Met some great people and one heck of a String Maker/Bow Tuner. Jeremy of Jeremy's Custom Bow Strings and Tuning taught us all a bit about getting the most out of our bows.
> View attachment 1313686
> View attachment 1313687
> View attachment 1313688
> View attachment 1313689


----------



## sootballs

Thanks guys. I was hoping we wouldn't offend anyone with our gang signs, but we are pretty well armed if we do!


----------



## whack n stack

sootballs said:


> thanks guys. I was hoping we wouldn't offend anyone with our gang signs, but we are pretty well armed if we do!


lol!


----------



## deerhunter81

sootballs said:


> Thanks guys. I was hoping we wouldn't offend anyone with our gang signs, but we are pretty well armed if we do!


Lol....and apparently accurate!!! How many fell to the bow in camp in those 2 days? Quite a few, we left Florida a better place!


----------



## sootballs

Hey Jeremy,
You better stop spending time surfing the net and start working on my bows! The other 2 bows should be there Monday. Make em fast and pretty!


----------



## J-Daddy

Dem some straight OG Thugs son!!!


----------



## sootballs

True dat bro!


----------



## whack n stack

Bump for da best gangsta in bow presses!


----------



## J-Daddy

sootballs said:


> True dat bro!


Word nephew...


----------



## whack n stack

ttt


----------



## sootballs

Great News! I am finally caught up with all my backorders and will have machines to ship late this week. No more waiting list, for now.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## whack n stack

sootballs said:


> Great News! I am finally caught up with all my backorders and will have machines to ship late this week. No more waiting list, for now.
> Thanks,
> Jim


Sheeesh...bout time! lol! JK!!! 

TTT for an awesome press that is worth more than the price you pay!! And for a great guy to deal with!


----------



## reezen11

great guy here folks . great product as well how can you go wrong..


----------



## whack n stack

This is too far down the page! Up it!


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Hey! I have one of these. One word...AWESOME!


----------



## Hammer0419

So simple yet so amazing!


----------



## whack n stack

Jim,

I have to say the new BTM shirt and hat are sweet! I was wearing them today! 

Norm


----------



## Okie101

Not quite as gangsta as Jim....:wink:

Wanted to see if hogs could see blue....evidently not.


----------



## deerhunter81

Nice.....man I am ready to go hog hunting again! 

Guys meeting Jim in Florida for the hog hunt was awesome. He is a very laid back guy that loves to shoot his bow (that could very well be an understatement!). I consider Jim a friend and can't wait for the opportunity to hunt with him again! His press makes tuning your bow....well....so easy a caveman can do it! It is well thought out and it works as advertised! I tuned lots of bows and this press makes my job a lot easier and faster. The added benefit of the drawboard (imo) is the part that can't be matched. Not to mention, I have yet to see a press that will press a bow this fast, safely and easily!!! Thanks Jim for a great product at a more than reasonable price!!!! 

I sent a guy your way yesterday...I didn't say a word...I took 2 pics and let the press sell itself! That is what a quality product does!!!!



Okie101 said:


> Not quite as gangsta as Jim....:wink:
> 
> Wanted to see if hogs could see blue....evidently not.


----------



## sootballs

Dang Okie, that's a nice hog! You definitely gotta flash some gangsta signs when you kill one that big! I can't wait to go again. Thanks for the promo Jeremy, now quit typing and get my bows tuned!


----------



## mugzzzee

Ttt


----------



## jdcamo

Just got a bow time machine!!! Man these machines are awesome! Never have to go to a bow shop again!!!


----------



## upserman

Mine should be here on Friday. No yard chores this weekend lol


----------



## jdcamo

I set mine up. So easy to set up and I was pressing and drawing a bow in minutes!! This thing is awesome


----------



## Okie101

sootballs said:


> Dang Okie, that's a nice hog! You definitely gotta flash some gangsta signs when you kill one that big! I can't wait to go again. Thanks for the promo Jeremy, now quit typing and get my bows tuned!


I'll work on the gangsta signs for the next hunt.....:wink:


----------



## mugzzzee

Ttt


----------



## upserman

Jim received the Time Machine today. Will get it set up the weekend. Cant wait already have a bow that needs a bit of timing.

Guys this is one well built piece of equipment and very well thought out. Even came with a couple of things I was not aware of. One a safety strap for drawing the bow in case something lets go. And a very nice hat. I do have one question. What is the plate that has 2 threaded holes for on the side of the press?

Thanks again. Will get some pictures up the weekend with it in action.


----------



## Okie101

upserman said:


> Jim received the Time Machine today. Will get it set up the weekend. Cant wait already have a bow that needs a bit of timing.
> 
> Guys this is one well built piece of equipment and very well thought out. Even came with a couple of things I was not aware of. One a safety strap for drawing the bow in case something lets go. And a very nice hat. I do have one question. What is the plate that has 2 threaded holes for on the side of the press?
> 
> Thanks again. Will get some pictures up the weekend with it in action.


, 
I'm assuming.....

The plate is so you can remove the plate holding the bottom 2 fingers up to the plate you are talking about, for shorter axle to axle bows, or crossbows


----------



## upserman

Okie101 said:


> ,
> I'm assuming.....
> 
> The plate is so you can remove the plate holding the bottom 2 fingers up to the plate you are talking about, for shorter axle to axle bows, or crossbows


Thanks did not know you could do that.


----------



## Blue Tick

Got my BTM on Thursday. This is my 2nd Sootballs press. Jim you've got a real winner here. Finally got it all setup this morning and ready to rock. Plus, dealing with a good and very honest person with an awesome product. Thanks again Jim.

Now, to figure out which bow to take down first.....:wink:


----------



## deerhunter81

You guys are dead on, I talked with Jim a couple days ago and he offered to do something (I won't go into details) for a friend of mine that very few people on this planet would do. I'm honored to call him my friend! 

He cares very much for others!


----------



## Hammer0419

He is an amazing gentleman who produces an awesome product!!


----------



## 81bimmerguy

I got my Bow Time Machine Yesterday. It is very very well made and super clean. Its a high end piece of equipment! The welds, and paint are flawless. Thanks for the great communication too Jim! Your the best


----------



## sootballs

Thanks guys, your words are appreciated. We are at the Indoor Nationals in KY this weekend so I haven't been keeping up with emails. I dropped a batch of presses off at powder coater before I left so I should have some to ship by weeks end. Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## whack n stack

deerhunter81 said:


> You guys are dead on, I talked with Jim a couple days ago and he offered to do something (I won't go into details) for a friend of mine that very few people on this planet would do. I'm honored to call him my friend!
> 
> He cares very much for others!


 Even though Jim and I rib each other all the time (which is so fun) I truly believe he has the biggest heart of any man I've ever met. I look up to Jim as a son looks up to his father. He is so humble. He really would give you the shirt off his back. I thank God I have an example of a great guy in Jim.

With all that said if you'd just stop snoring so bad you'd be the total package brah!!! lol!

Tell little Jimmy Big Time I'm praying for him and am very proud of how he's shooting at the Nationals!! You are raising a good kid there!!

God bless bro!

Norm


----------



## StoneyN

Well guys, I have a BTM on the way and just wanted to share with you how great a guy Jim is, he truly goes above and beyond to help others out!! Some people say they are Christians, Jim shows that he is a Christian, I have truly been blessed to have crossed paths with Jim. I can't wait to get my BTM!! 

Jim, if you are ever in the Baltimore/DC area give me a shout, lunch is on me!!

Stoney


----------



## upserman

Set my BTM today while listening to the race. Mounted it on a bench and got my PSE VXS timed in a flash. Works so slick and easy. The only thing I see that I would like to see different is with the draw board rod. If you don't use a scale the rod is not long enough to reach the Dloop or string. So I could not check the draw length on the bow. I plan on getting a weight scale but for now I'll have to use my other draw board.


----------



## Okie101

Bob,

I'm sure you did, but is the press all the way down? If so.....

Put the rod (turnbuckle hook) through the d loop and pull (by hand) the bowstring up and connect the rod hook to the top finger.


----------



## upserman

Yes it is all the way down. It would be 6" of draw really don't want to do that.


----------



## Okie101

Ok....figured it was just a few inches, but not that much.

I still have the original chain that I use with the turnbuckle....might try that if you have one available.


----------



## Hammer0419

upserman said:


> Set my BTM today while listening to the race. Mounted it on a bench and got my PSE VXS timed in a flash. Works so slick and easy. The only thing I see that I would like to see different is with the draw board rod. If you don't use a scale the rod is not long enough to reach the Dloop or string. So I could not check the draw length on the bow. I plan on getting a weight scale but for now I'll have to use my other draw board.


Just get a chain with a turnbuckle. I use my vise if I need to ck draw length. I wouldn't want my BTM that short. I lower mine all the way. Then I hook the D-loop to my turnbuckle and then push the bow down under the fingers. With strain on the string now my bow is not going anywhere.


----------



## TallDog

I received my new Time Machine last week. This is a great, easy-to-use press and drawboard. The upright configuration is great, and fits perfectly on my workbench.

To extend the turnbuckle when I'm not using a scale, I just added a large S-hook to extend its length.


----------



## sootballs

Hi Bob,
I make every press the same and every turnbuckle rod the same as well. There should only be about 1 to 2 inches between the string of any bow and your turnbuckle. That is so you have to pull up the string a bit so it is snug and can never hang loose. Could you please measure your turnbuckle from the top of the bend to the bottom of the hook? I need to figure this out for you. If I somehow made a turnbuckle rod too short I will get one on it's way today. 
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## upserman

I will Jim when I get home tonight. Thanks for the CS.


----------



## upserman

Received my draw scale today. Now my set up is complete. Seems to work pretty good.

My holding weight on mt VXL
View attachment 1332071


Jim sends a safety strap to use when drawing the bow.
View attachment 1332073


Had a chance to use the other finger on a Elite today. Works like a champ. Next thing I want to do is see if I can do a draw force curve on my bows.

Great product can seem to stop using it lol


----------



## mugzzzee

ttt for a great product


----------



## Okie101

Looks good Bob..


----------



## sootballs

Website is up, but there is not much on it other than contact info. I will be adding more pics, videos and pricing as soon as I can figure out how bowtimemachine.com


----------



## Okie101

sootballs said:


> Website is up, but there is not much on it other than contact info. I will be adding more pics, videos and pricing as soon as I can figure out how bowtimemachine.com


Glad to see Jim...


----------



## stinky1

Jim, bought my Time Machine a while back. Just wondering if the new limb fingers work with the one I have and how much they cost?
Thanks


----------



## fz4vgq

Hi guys. Just got in the market for a bow press. Is the Time Machine still 425? 

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

StoneyN said:


> Well guys, I have a BTM on the way and just wanted to share with you how great a guy Jim is, he truly goes above and beyond to help others out!! Some people say they are Christians, Jim shows that he is a Christian, I have truly been blessed to have crossed paths with Jim. I can't wait to get my BTM!!
> 
> Jim, if you are ever in the Baltimore/DC area give me a shout, lunch is on me!!
> 
> Stoney


You said that right , Jim is one heck of a great person ... a pleasure to deal with , a true man of his word ...


----------



## Okie101

fz4vgq said:


> Hi guys. Just got in the market for a bow press. Is the Time Machine still 425?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chad


I think price is $475....


----------



## benji74

My tune guy has one of these. Best press I've seen.


----------



## Hammer0419

fz4vgq said:


> Hi guys. Just got in the market for a bow press. Is the Time Machine still 425?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chad


It is as stated above now $475. However it is an upgrade from the 425 model. Still the best bow machine out there.


----------



## whack n stack

ttt. Hope you are feeling better Jim. Get over that bug!


----------



## StoneyN

Got mine today!!!! Thanks Jim!!!!

View attachment 1338369
View attachment 1338371
View attachment 1338372
View attachment 1338373


----------



## 138104

Press looks great! This is the first I've seen the most recent version. The thing is a bow vise, press, and drawboard all in one! That is sweet. I just hope the price stays a $475 until I can afford one!

Stoney - could you take a close up of the fingers? Also, are you able to press your Envy with the draw stop in?


----------



## StoneyN

Perry24 said:


> Press looks great! This is the first I've seen the most recent version. The thing is a bow vise, press, and drawboard all in one! That is sweet. I just hope the price stays a $475 until I can afford one!
> 
> Stoney - could you take a close up of the fingers? Also, are you able to press your Envy with the draw stop in?


Darn it!! I have the Envy in pieces already, time to make it a Ninja!!! Leaving the bronze parts though. Actually I couldn't press it with the stops but I think you can if you only have one stop in, I have 2 but I marked them on the nut side with a very small dot with a sharpie, doesn't bother me to remove them!


----------



## 138104

Man, that Envy will look sweet ninja with bronze cams! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## rj40

My press came today. "Awesome"


----------



## StoneyN

rj40 said:


> My press came today. "Awesome"



you are gonna love it!!


----------



## whack n stack

rj40 said:


> My press came today. "Awesome"


I've been using these presses for a while now and I will not change! They are awesome, quick and easy period! They get me shooting faster than any press I've used to date!


----------



## Hammer0419

whack n' stack said:


> I've been using these presses for a while now and I will not change! They are awesome, quick and easy period! They get me shooting faster than any press I've used to date!


Ditto!


----------



## StoneyN

Perry24 said:


> Man, that Envy will look sweet ninja with bronze cams! Can't wait to see it!


Went to the powdercoat today, stripped it myself with aircraft stripper, found a motorcycle shop and they are doing the powdercoat for $35

View attachment 1339865


----------



## whack n stack

StoneyN said:


> Went to the powdercoat today, stripped it myself with aircraft stripper, found a motorcycle shop and they are doing the powdercoat for $35
> 
> View attachment 1339865


Oh man...post up the results!!!


----------



## StoneyN

whack n' stack said:


> Oh man...post up the results!!!



For sure, I was just a bow shooter until I bought this thing a few months ago, never knew theses forums existed, now I'm learning so much and figured why not, this is going to be my first ever teardown and rebuild.


----------



## whack n stack

StoneyN said:


> For sure, I was just a bow shooter until I bought this thing a few months ago, never knew theses forums existed, now I'm learning so much and figured why not, this is going to be my first ever teardown and rebuild.


 Same here..only been doing it for a few years. I can say doing my own work is so much fun. You never have to burn gas for tuning. You can play with your set up any way you see fit.

What got me into it was lousy techs that would do below average work. Poor service to boot. It was a no brainer to dive right in for me.

Bow tuning at it's simplest form is easy! There are alot of guys on here that say leave bow tuning and set up to the pro's but must of us can do just as good of a job as them and have the satisfaction that you did it yourself.

Norm


----------



## whack n stack

StoneyN said:


> For sure, I was just a bow shooter until I bought this thing a few months ago, never knew theses forums existed, now I'm learning so much and figured why not, this is going to be my first ever teardown and rebuild.


I forgot to say thank you from my entire family for your service to this country!!!!

God bless,

Norm


----------



## StoneyN

whack n' stack said:


> I forgot to say thank you from my entire family for your service to this country!!!!
> 
> God bless,
> 
> Norm




Norm,

No need to thank me, but you and your family are welcome and I appreciate your acknowledgement:thumbs_up


----------



## iawalleyeguy

How are you guys pressing mathews bows with the limb mounted string supressors?I'm working on a Mathews outback and the allen head bolts stick up so if you were to press it, it would twist pretty bad.It looks like you need a special allen wrench with a hole in it to remove it!


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

iawalleyeguy said:


> How are you guys pressing mathews bows with the limb mounted string supressors?I'm working on a Mathews outback and the allen head bolts stick up so if you were to press it, it would twist pretty bad.It looks like you need a special allen wrench with a hole in it to remove it!


I just use an allen wrench of something with a similar thickness as the mounted bolts and stick in in the other side to take up the space.


----------



## waschnurr

Bump from Guatemala  Great press Jim


----------



## whack n stack

waschnurr said:


> Bump from Guatemala  Great press Jim


Doc, hows the fishing??


----------



## waschnurr

great will send u a pm


----------



## whack n stack

Jim,

I set up the new V32 and the press worked awesome as always! I set up bows faster than my pro shop now!! I custom tune my bows now to the standards I set and not settle for just good enough from the pro shop! This press is making archery so much more enjoyable for me! Thank you!

Norm


----------



## locusthill1831

Does anyone have any pictures of the Time Machine pressing an insanity?

What fingers should I use?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sootballs

*Insanity*

Just use the 4 standard "hooked" fingers.
View attachment 1348843
View attachment 1348844


----------



## devin1

Bump for an amazing press.


----------



## whack n stack

devin1 said:


> Bump for an amazing press.


Agreed!!! X2!


----------



## rex1977

Anyone turn this into a hootershooter? Mounted to check the draw parallel to the ground?


----------



## shinobi3

Bump for ya bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victor001

I'm ordering one as soon as I connect up with Jim . :wink:


----------



## waschnurr

you won't be sorry. Great press


victor001 said:


> I'm ordering one as soon as I connect up with Jim . :wink:


----------



## Monster X

I saw 1 today. Man that thing is sweet. As soon s I get the extra money. I will have to get me 1.


----------



## LvToHunt

Here's another satisfied cust. Just got mine set up yesterday. Sooo easy to use! I've never had a proper draw board. I love it. My BH flight immediately improved w/ proper timing/ sync. Was unable to do this before since no shops in the area have draw board. The time and gas saved going to my shop, this thing will pay for itself. It so convenient to be able to go out to the garage and work on your own equipment. Plus if your doing the work yourself you know it's done the way you want it done. Great product Jim!


----------



## 12RingKing

I've owned mine for a couple months now and I have some criticisms about the press.

1) I noticed I am having a hard time getting the bottom bolts to hold tightly and my press will always beome unlevel (leaning forward) after pressing/drawing a bow. I believe this could be fixed with lock washers or blue loctite but have yet to really try to fix it because it's a minor thing to me.

2) The serious problem to me is the coating of the fingers. The rubber WILL wear. I've drawn a bow back on the drawboard probably 500 times already just messing around with the press and lastnight it gouged the finish on my Black Ops Invasion where your thumb joint would go. I was pretty upset. I believe you could get some velcro backing and install it on the back side of the fingers to eliminate that problem. But it is something that you need to monitor if you are using the drawboard option of this press.


----------



## Hammer0419

The rubber dip is what it is. One should inspect it for wear often as it is expected to wear and need a redip/touch-up. Not the machines fault.


----------



## 12RingKing

Never said it was the machine's fault.

He wanted constructive criticism and I gave him some. He should come up with a different way to protect a bow from being damaged because the rubber dipping didn't last long at all for me!


----------



## dito

I used mine for the first time this weekend. Was able to set up my Mom's diamond razor edge. Pretty happy with it and Jim is a great guy to deal with it. I'll be using it next on my Vendetta DC once I get my tuning dvd. Took me a long time to set up that diamond!


----------



## sootballs

Hi 12Ring,
Sorry that happened. The bottom bracket should be bolted down with lock washers, I can send you some if you'd like. Most of the shops and tuners that use the press always have a piece of rubber or leather that they put over the customers grip so as to take no chances of scratching it. Is it the grip that was scratched? If so, let me know and I'll send you a new one. Once again, sorry it happened and I'll see if I can't find a better coating for the fingers.
Jim


----------



## courtcounselor

Do you have stands available now?


----------



## Okie101

Can't say enough about sootballs....Jim has been a real blessing in helping a 7yr old little girl (Gracie) with cancer out. If you are looking for a complete set up, press, stand, bench extension, wall mount, and a BTM ball cap go bid on this set to help out for a great cause. Highest bidder after May 27 will be the lucky one to have this complete set.

Lots of other stuff to bid on as well, with all the proceeds going to Gracie and the Purdom Family....thanks

Gracies story is also stickied for you to read.

http://www.athensarchery.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?81-Fund-raiser-Auctions-for-Gracie


----------



## 12RingKing

Hey Jim, 

I'm don't want you to feel accountable for the stratch. It's completely my fault. I just thought you would want to know about the rubber coating failure. Now I put a piece of rubber in between the grip and the fingers. It was the black coating on the grip of my Black Ops invasion that scratched. A sharpie fixed it up pretty well! lol

I recently went to the hardware store and bought some lock washers to fix that problem up, but I appreciate the good CS and the offer!


----------



## JONEZ24

Used my BTM for my first "big" job today. Had to switch out my limbs on my new inspire which is a first for me and it still only took about 15 minutes. Spent a while getting everything back where it needed to be. This press makes about any job I can think of for a bow an easy one.


----------



## whack n stack

I am in all honesty never been shooting any better than I am now!! Thats ONLY because of Jim's Bow Time Machine!! When the boys at the shop handed me my bow and said it was tuned I was at there mercy. 9/10 times the bow was not even set close to my shooting style. My local archery tech told me 2 weeks ago that it's his job to get people out the door as fast as possible...UGH! Around my area thats pretty common.

There are alot of guys on AT that say support the local shops only but how can I when they do not properly set up a bow?? When you have this press you can learn the whole tuning process and get the most out of your set up!

When I started tuning I didn't have a clue. I did some reading and dove in! I learned more in one week than I did in my entire life of archery! Tuning a bow is not at all hard. Most are afraid of getting started. Don't be!! Take your time, do some reading and start slowly and you'll be amazed at what you can do in your own shop!! I fully endorse The Bow Time Machine! 

Thanks again Jim for this product! Archery is so much more fun for me now!

Gods blessings good buddy,

Norm


----------



## shinobi3

TTT for a good guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rj40

I'm wanting to know if anybody has used the time machine on a Hoyt pro elite or ultra elite.
For a complete tear down. Removing limbs putting new back on.
Is there anything I should know before I do so

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## devin1

I did a limb and cam swap on a Hoyt Vantage Elite plus. The Time Machine worked flawless.



rj40 said:


> I'm wanting to know if anybody has used the time machine on a Hoyt pro elite or ultra elite.
> For a complete tear down. Removing limbs putting new back on.
> Is there anything I should know before I do so
> 
> Thanks for any feedback


----------



## whack n stack

bump!


----------



## whack n stack

Bump for the best press period imho!!


----------



## caramello197

I have a weird question. If I wanted, would the BTM be able to be mounted horizontally instead of vertically? Just want to know all options.

Thanks.


----------



## Okie101

Not a weird question at all.

It would have to be modified to do this and would be harder to use.


----------



## caramello197

Thanks Okie101. I am still saving for a press and I am leaning toward the BTM instead of the EZ press. Not looking to modify anything other then my bow, lol, but just wanted to know all possibilities and how flexible the BTM is. 

THanks,


----------



## Praeger

> I have a weird question. If I wanted, would the BTM be able to be mounted horizontally instead of vertically? Just want to know all options.


Couldn't you just clamp to a bench horizontally so that the left end (with crank) was past the edge of the bench so it could be turned? You would have to stand at the end to crank, but I wouldn't think you'd need to do any mods to the BTM. I prefer working with the bow in it's native (horizontal) position, particularly when using as a draw board and setting timing on drop away rests.


----------



## andycap

I got my BTM press today and all I can say is WOW! What a great piece of equipment. It's so solid, so simple yet incredibly functional and flexible. I was a little worried about getting the hang of working the "block" in the up and down positions but it's very intuitive and after a few minutes I was doing it without thinking about it. 

Highly recommended!


----------



## whack n stack

Morning bump!


----------



## whack n stack

Bump it up.


----------



## Themiddleman

A bump to the top for my favorite bow press:thumbs_up


----------



## whack n stack

Jim,

Just wanted to say the shop in Amery is loving The Bow Time Machine!!

Also I want to publicly thank you for what you do for the archery community and your generous donations to our military and to little Gracie and countless more folks!! I look up to you brother! Keep on keeping on!

Norm


----------



## whack n stack

ttt


----------



## whack n stack

Jim,

Just set up an AlphaBurner. 3 clicks on the handle and bam the peep was in. Flipped the bow and was right into checking the Sync on the cams! I had the Burner set up in under 10 minutes...I took my time!! I'm absolutely loving The Bow Time Machine!!

You guys looking at presses who want the fastest, easiest look at The Bow Time Machine!! It also takes up no space being vertical! I love this thing!

Norm


----------



## whack n stack

Another bump for you Jim!


----------



## Whisky

I am in the market for a good press. I think it comes down to this one or the EZ Green. I like the verstatility of this one, but I think I'd like the linear style better, maybe not. Thoughts on vertical vs horizontal presses; pros/cons?? 

Thanks


----------



## reezen11

once you get used to it its no different ...


----------



## whack n stack

Whisky said:


> I am in the market for a good press. I think it comes down to this one or the EZ Green. I like the verstatility of this one, but I think I'd like the linear style better, maybe not. Thoughts on vertical vs horizontal presses; pros/cons??
> 
> Thanks


Both are great. The Time Machine has the EZ beat imo because of it also being a drawboard/press all in one. That saves a ton of time. It's also a vertical bow vise. I love the vertical design also because it takes up extremely little space. I highy recommend The Bow Time Machine. 

Norm


----------



## Okie101

Whisky said:


> I am in the market for a good press. I think it comes down to this one or the EZ Green. I like the verstatility of this one, but I think I'd like the linear style better, maybe not. Thoughts on vertical vs horizontal presses; pros/cons??
> 
> Thanks


The thing I like about the BTM being vertical is the fact you can lay your bottom limb on the bottom two fingers and let it rest while getting your top limb ready to press. Whereas being horizontal, your holding the whole bow up for both fingers to make contact on both limbs to press.

Having everything eye level in the vertical positon is really helpful as well. Really like it for installing peeps because I can see how the string is settling into the grooves while slowly unpressing it.

They are both great presses, but the versatility to me goes to the BTM.


----------



## Marvin

i need to get the new updated fingers. how do i do that?


----------



## Okie101

Marvin said:


> i need to get the new updated fingers. how do i do that?


Give sootballs a pm....


----------



## whack n stack

Up top.


----------



## IdahoCowboy

*One word......... Amazing!*

Just got my BTM, set up in 10 minutes and changing strings! This is by far the best press I have ever owned! Timed the cams on my UE in 5 minutes, use to be a half hour job for 2 people! Thanks Jim!


----------



## whack n stack

Pm sent.


----------



## whack n stack

Jim,

Please send your paypal address again so I can get you paid!! Thanks brah!

Bump for the best press!


----------



## whack n stack

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## sootballs

I'm almost caught up with orders. I'll have a few available to ship next week!


----------



## whack n stack

ttt for the best press period!!


----------



## Longbow42

I love my press. Great press and very easy to use. I have the older arms though and they don't work well with limb stops on my Strother. I always have to move them back every time I press my bow, which is a pain because they are timed perfectly. Do your new arms allow you to press with out moving the stops?
Thanks.


----------



## Okie101

Hey Jim, didn't know if you saw this. I really like this guys shirt, starting at about 2:45.....:wink:

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.hallowedgroundoutdoors.com/&h=6AQHyTerG


----------



## JONEZ24

Jim,

I bought a press a while back from you and you asked about any kids needing a bow. Just wanted to let you know that my daughter has been shooting the bow with me in the basement and at 3 years old she is asking me to go shoot. This is a picture of her on her first trip with dad to the 3D range. I just wanted to drop you a note to say thank you. You have given me a chance to enjoy archery with a up and coming archer.


----------



## whack n stack

JONEZ24 said:


> Jim,
> 
> I bought a press a while back from you and you asked about any kids needing a bow. Just wanted to let you know that my daughter has been shooting the bow with me in the basement and at 3 years old she is asking me to go shoot. This is a picture of her on her first trip with dad to the 3D range. I just wanted to drop you a note to say thank you. You have given me a chance to enjoy archery with a up and coming archer.


Jim's just a great guy. He won't toot his own horn but I will for him!! This is just another example of how awesome and generous he is! There are very few people around like Jim!

Keep on keeping on Jim! You're the best!

Norm


----------



## Hammer0419

He sent my daughter the SAME bow and she loves it!!! Jim is an amazing individual.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Just curious how much one is running, without having to run back through eeverything. Also availability


----------



## balamb1991

+11


----------



## Okie101

From post #656....I'm almost caught up with orders. I'll have a few available to ship next week! 

If price has not recently changed, $475.


----------



## sootballs

Hi Guys,
Thanks for the kind words and that awesome picture! That's what it's all about right there!
The machines are still $475.00 shipped (conus) and include everything you need and a free bench extension mount. Thanks again everyone,
Jim


----------



## DeadNutsAA

Order placed, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Longbow42

They are a great press and so simple too.


----------



## whack n stack

DeadNutsAA said:


> Order placed, can't wait to try it out!


Excellent choice! You'll love the BTM!!


----------



## StoneyN

Jim,

Here are my boys shooting the bows you sent with my press, sorry it took so long to post!!

View attachment 1415082


----------



## Polkat9000

deerhunter81 has 2 of em and he gets it done with this piece of art bump it up


----------



## StoneyN

Perry24 said:


> Man, that Envy will look sweet ninja with bronze cams! Can't wait to see it!


I just realized I never posted the finished product..here ya go.....

View attachment 1415093
View attachment 1415094


----------



## whack n stack

StoneyN said:


> I just realized I never posted the finished product..here ya go.....
> 
> View attachment 1415093
> View attachment 1415094


Sweet Stoney! How do you like the Answer??


----------



## StoneyN

The Envy is my first Elite and I had never shot a binary cam bow, so I'm not as versed in the feel of Elites but the draw of the Answer felt similar to the Envy to me, all the way up to the breaking point, then it just falls into a superb back wall and holds great, I think it holds way steadier than the Envy and is super quiet, I love shooting it, probably won't shoot the Envy much anymore, although I'm gonna try to get my first deer of the season with it before the Answer, short version, I love the Answer!!


----------



## Themiddleman

TTT For the finest bow press I never used


----------



## Longbow42

Themiddleman said:


> TTT For the finest bow press I never used


Agreed, a great press for the guy who likes to work on his bows. Affordable and high quality.


----------



## Themiddleman

Themiddleman said:


> TTT For the finest bow press I never used


Correction TTT For the finest bow press that I have ever used


----------



## Hammer0419

So simple..... yet simply amazing!!!!


----------



## whack n stack

I agree guys! The Time Machine is the right tool at the right price!! I love this thing!!


----------



## whack n stack

Hey good bud..what were you saying about me killing small bears??lol! Can't wait to kill the better one again this year!! Bump for you!


----------



## sootballs

What are you doing in the first picture? It looks like your wiping the milk off it's lips!


----------



## gmorris

Just got my BTM and already love it. I'm in a wheelchair but I chopped the legs down on the tripod stand and now it's perfect. I can get to all sides of the stand and move it around to where I need. Jim shipped it the morning after i ordered and was great to deal with.


----------



## whack n stack

sootballs said:


> What are you doing in the first picture? It looks like your wiping the milk off it's lips!


Buddy..I was just showing you what a real pumpkin headed bear looked like is all....


----------



## reezen11

back up for a great piece of equipment to add to your arsenal...


----------



## reezen11

iawalleyeguy said:


> How are you guys pressing mathews bows with the limb mounted string supressors?I'm working on a Mathews outback and the allen head bolts stick up so if you were to press it, it would twist pretty bad.It looks like you need a special allen wrench with a hole in it to remove it!


i bought a second set of fingers and modified them for the mathews bows with the string suppressors on them...
used a course file and got the fingers filed down in minutes to accomodate.....


----------



## reezen11

IdahoCowboy said:


> Just got my BTM, set up in 10 minutes and changing strings! This is by far the best press I have ever owned! Timed the cams on my UE in 5 minutes, use to be a half hour job for 2 people! Thanks Jim!


i didnt steer you wrong there did i Tim..


----------



## KRW

pm sent


----------



## whack n stack

Off to Canada this friday good bud! We better bring a Time Machine in case I break another bow!lol!


----------



## whack n stack

I just set up another bow tonight. It took me 15 minutes to get it competely set up. I am so happy with The Bow Time Machine! It has saved me so much time and for that I'm greatfull! Thanks Jim!

Norm


----------



## eyedoc

This is the absolute best piece of archery equipment I have purchased in the past 5 years. Makes tuning up a bow so easy.


----------



## whack n stack

eyedoc said:


> this is the absolute best piece of archery equipment i have purchased in the past 5 years. Makes tuning up a bow so easy.


x2!!!!


----------



## highcountry68

whack n' stack said:


> x2!!!!


x3!!!


----------



## whack n stack

What a fun time I had up in Canada!! I can't remember laughing so much! Bump for you bro and the best archery tool available!


----------



## nick060200

What is the current wait time? And sorry if I missed it but does this press a bear carnage without any additional accessories?


----------



## sootballs

Currently I have a couple available to ship this week. No additional accessories needed for the Carnage.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## pumba

sent you a pm


----------



## sootballs

Updates:
We have made a couple changes to the machine. The changes have also caused me to have to increase the price of the new style machine. I only have a couple of the current models available. Once they are gone, I will not be making them again. All current fingers and attachments will still be interchangeable with the new machine. The new price will be $515.00 and will still include shipping in the lower 48 states. Paying with Paypal will be an additional $10.00 unless payed as a "gift'. I will be including an extended bench mount at no extra charge with all machines. I will post pictures of the new machine sometime next week. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Themiddleman

How about a bump for the best bow press I've ever laid my hands on. I will be looking for those pictures of the new press. :thumbs_up


----------



## Okie101

You just love making me want to upgrade......don't you Jim...:wink:

Can't wait to see the changes...


----------



## n.vodden

Can these be shipped overseas to the UK by any chance? If so, do you have an estimated total cost inc shipping? Oh yeah, and will the standard fingers press a Bowtech Insanity?

Thanks in advance


----------



## col84

What are the changes? I'm about ready to order


----------



## whack n stack

Bump again for you good bud. I can't wait to see the next Bow Time Machine!! 

Norm


----------



## john_deere2130

How do i order one and how quick do you think i will get it?


----------



## sootballs

All old style machines are gone. I will be posting pictures of the new model very soon.


----------



## chaded

Marked for later


----------



## Hammer0419

The suspense!!!!!


----------



## archerinsanity

I finally got my hands on a Bow Time Machine. I put it together and checked the timing on my Bowtech Insanity CPX and saw it was off by about an 1/8th inch. I pressed it adjusted cables and checked timing again and it was perfect. All this was done within 30 mins of opening the box. I was very impressed with how fast this could be done with this machine. Going to have to fix the ATA. It is 1/4 inch to long. Just didn't have time last night. Had to get to a Techo-Hunt league. That little adjustment was pretty helpful. I shot a 296. I love the versatility of the Bow Time Machine. I do have a small suggestion for the fingers. I found that when tightening the fingers could still move at an angle. (out of square with other finger). I think an easy fix for this is to make a flat lip or edge so that it would ride on the edge of the arm. Doing that would force the fingers to always be square.


----------



## Praeger

Does anyone have photos of a BTM pressing a Bear Carnage they can post? I couldn't get the fingers to press the tips of the limbs due to the severe curve of the limbs past parallel at rest. LCA EZ press uses special adapters which attach to limb ends to fill gap.


----------



## john_deere2130

Thanks for the awesome press jim and the super fast shipping i have done two bows so far and for a newbie it was super easy to operate! I love this press!! Thanks again Steven.


----------



## Hammer0419

I need some pictures of this newest press. PLEASE:wink:


----------



## sootballs

*pictures*

I will get some soon. I have tried to upload pictures from my phone but just can't make it work.


----------



## Hammer0419

sootballs said:


> I will get some soon. I have tried to upload pictures from my phone but just can't make it work.


Me either?? Always use my trusty little camera.


----------



## sootballs

*Pictures of the newest model!*

View attachment 1470124
View attachment 1470125
View attachment 1470126
View attachment 1470127
View attachment 1470128
View attachment 1470130
View attachment 1470131
View attachment 1470132
View attachment 1470133
View attachment 1470134


----------



## sootballs

*more pictures*

View attachment 1470137
View attachment 1470138
View attachment 1470139
View attachment 1470142
View attachment 1470144
View attachment 1470146
View attachment 1470149
View attachment 1470151
View attachment 1470154


----------



## sootballs

*couple more*

View attachment 1470157
View attachment 1470161
View attachment 1470163
View attachment 1470164


----------



## Hammer0419

Jim,
I see a longer finger setup and also the bar in front of the riser. Safety for bow popping out??


----------



## sootballs

Yep, the fingers are longer and the bracket in the back will make sure the bow won't fall if you forget to hold on to it when depressing the bow.


----------



## Hammer0419

What made you go to even longer fingers? Just curious.


----------



## Okie101

Really like the upgrades....:thumbs_up


----------



## Themiddleman

Hammer0419 said:


> What made you go to even longer fingers? Just curious.


Jim made the fingers longer to make it easier to install a sight or a rest while the bow was in the press.


----------



## Hammer0419

Thanks........


----------



## rj40

Jim
Just wanting 2 check, what's the differents in length. From the old fingers 2 your new longer fingers.


----------



## Hammer0419

Themiddleman said:


> Jim made the fingers longer to make it easier to install a sight or a rest while the bow was in the press.


Now that I think about it I never used a press to install and setup rests. I always use my vise so everythbing is level in all directions so after rest is mounted I can set correct nocking point. I was gonna unload my blue model press for the latest but See no advantage I Will gain?? Still best press made!


----------



## wv-outdoor

Whats the time frame for one of these now and what colors are available? If there is a choice in color.


----------



## wv-outdoor

Well I did it. I've got one of these on order. I hope I know what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## nc514

I'm im-pressed. :tongue:


----------



## Hammer0419

wv-outdoor said:


> Well I did it. I've got one of these on order. I hope I know what I'm getting myself into.


You have no idea how good this machine is! Name it and I have owned or used just about every press made. Nothing is as easy and versatile. You made yourself an excellent decision.


----------



## Hammer0419

bump for the best.


----------



## kydirtbag

Still same price at $425

29.5"/70# ninja Energy with Z cams --Yeti side plates

NVG E500 --Yes I said NVG (original)


----------



## Hammer0419

They have not been $425 for some time now. Jim has made several improvements and presses since then. The last version was $475. The newest version just came out last week and is $525 SHIPPED. Best press made!!!


----------



## whack n stack

Man Jim..the press is a beauty!! Can't wait to get the new one!!

Btw...quit hurting yourself!! If you keep on, not only will I have to hang your stands, I'll have to carry you into and out of them!! lol! 

Take care bro!

Norm


----------



## op27

Hammer0419 said:


> They have not been $425 for some time now. Jim has made several improvements and presses since then. The last version was $475. The newest version just came out last week and is $*525* SHIPPED. Best press made!!!




wow


----------



## whack n stack

op27 said:


> wow


You have to look at it like this...the BTM was and still is under priced for what you get. The press does everything you need to do all at the same station. It's built as good as any press on the market.

I agree "wow" thats a dang good buy! 

ttt for you good friend!


----------



## Hammer0419

whack n' stack said:


> You have to look at it like this...the BTM was and still is under priced for what you get. The press does everything you need to do all at the same station. It's built as good as any press on the market.
> 
> I agree "wow" thats a dang good buy!
> 
> ttt for you good friend!



WOW is what you say after the first time using the BTM!!!


----------



## Jdmac

I would like to order one email sent.


----------



## whack n stack

I have the new press and it is Awesome! The longer fingers are a definite bonus. Helps mounting accessories with ease. Plenty of space to work around in.

I like the "bow catch" feature. I like to be able to set my bows in there while I'm getting ready to work. It is a great safety feature as well. I have caught myself not holding the bow as I depress the limbs. So this feature is very nice knowing the bow will not fall if I make that mistake again!

The new Time Machine has beat it's competition again! The updates are well thought out and executed. Jim, you went and made the fastest, smartest press even better!! Job well done Sir!

Norm


----------



## Hammer0419

Bump for the best!!


----------



## whack n stack

Video review to come shortly!! I'm loving this press!


----------



## Hammer0419

whack n' stack said:


> Video review to come shortly!! I'm loving this press!


SWEET. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## doulos

I recieved one of Jims Bow Time Machines about a week ago and have pressed my Elite Pure with the draw stops on more than a dozen times now. Today I tried a bunch of different sized peeps and couldnt believe how fast I could change them out. Once the press is set up its very quick. The special fingers for Elites work well. Like with anything thing there is a learning curve. Because it was so different from my Apple Edge I felt very clumsy with it at first. But got used it very quickly. Very simple to use.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

whack n' stack said:


> I have the new press and it is Awesome! The longer fingers are a definite bonus. Helps mounting accessories with ease. Plenty of space to work around in.
> 
> I like the "bow catch" feature. I like to be able to set my bows in there while I'm getting ready to work. It is a great safety feature as well. I have caught myself not holding the bow as I depress the limbs. So this feature is very nice knowing the bow will not fall if I make that mistake again!
> 
> The new Time Machine has beat it's competition again! The updates are well thought out and executed. Jim, you went and made the fastest, smartest press even better!! Job well done Sir!
> 
> Norm


Almost busted out my man cave window as I was taken pressure off the bow one day ...gonna have to see this new feature Jim has came out with


----------



## WCork

whack n' stack said:


> Video review to come shortly!! I'm loving this press!


Looking forward to this!


----------



## doulos

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Almost busted out my man cave window as I was taken pressure off the bow one day ...gonna have to see this new feature Jim has came out with


On my first use I didnt use the bow catch and the bow fell forward as I relieved pressure. I use it now.


----------



## Hammer0419

I have never had a problem with my blue time machine and havin the bow fall?? However, I did order the newest one just so I can do some. Crossbow work for people. I look forward to trying it out.


----------



## '10destroyer340

Just met Jim and got mine Friday. I will update after I get time to use it.


----------



## Okie101

whack n' stack said:


> Video review to come shortly!! I'm loving this press!


Where's that video at?


----------



## Hammer0419

Okie101 said:


> Where's that video at?


I know it's hunting season but that's no excuse when it comes to a Sootballs Time Machine!! HaHa


----------



## dewfang

Need one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer0419

dewfang said:


> Need one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You wouldn't be disappointed. Outstanding machine!


----------



## foreveryung

I have an earlier model that requires draw stop removal. But I will say it is the best investment I've made in this area. It makes quick adjustments quick, and total tear downs simple. The only bow that was a little hairy was a Pearson Advantage, just because of the excessive length and angles with strings removed. I will buy an updated model.


----------



## Accident

After struggling with a Bow Master portable press, I upgraded to a Bow Time Machine. This thing is awesome.

I've already torn down my PSE Treestand GX, blacked out the riser, installed new limbs (that I'm now switching around to the right locations), reassembled with new strings (Thank you TwistedArcher). The majority of what I know about this sport, I've learned from reading here. I've been able to time and tune my XLR8 without any trouble at all, for a novice this thing is dynamite. I have no trouble using the draw function or pressing anything I've tried so far.

A personal note regarding Mr. Sootballs,

When I went to order this unit, being in Alaska I asked about additional shipping, he said he would split it with me(freakin' awesome) I had my funds organized and a "thing" came up, as they always do. I was a bit short, cash-wise. After the initial contact and getting his paypal address, I let him know that it would be another couple of days before I could place the order, possibly a week. His response was: "Send me what you have". That, first and foremost, made my day. Made my week actually. I waited it out and my press showed up in pristine condition! I made sure to get the balance of the funds to him as soon as I could, after all, he had done me an immense favor, without even knowing me. That's the essence of a stand up person in my opinion.

The icing on the cake?

Here it is, couple weeks later and a random parcel appears for me. Inside is a full set of the upgraded fingers for the press, now tapped with an adjustment screw for limb spacing and keeping them in the appropriate place should one forget to tighten something down. 

For a vendor to remember something like this and to extend credit to a perfect stranger is well above and beyond what I could have asked for or expected.

As far as I'm concerned, I've already gotten every penny's worth of my money on this transaction. Exemplary customer service and a fantastic, simple, well built tool. 

A very big thank you to you, Mr. Sootballs.


----------



## Okie101

Jim (sootballs) has been very generous in about everything he does. I great example to the archery community.

He is just amazing and a blessing.

Couldn't agree more Accident.....very well said.


----------



## Hammer0419

I fully agree with everything you said. Jim is an amazing individual who produces a great product.


----------



## WCork

FINALLY!!! Have my funds saved up to put my order in. One question for those experienced BTM users. At the moment I dont have my own workbench to mount the time machine to. I contacted Jim and he mentioned he throws in a free extended mount that can be mounted to a counter or sawhorse for more portability. 

Is there a way to mount the BTM with a vise or something similar so I could mount it to my kitchen counter (without drilling any holes in it) and then remove it when done? Or would my best bet be to order it with the stand? If there is a way to make it easily moveable without having to purchase the stand that is what I would prefer, but I dont know if thats possible. 

Or maybe I could mount it to a solid piece of wood and then use a vise to attach the wood to the kitchen counter? Would that be a possibility? Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Okie101

All of those are possibilites. He also makes a wall mount, but you would have to drill holes,or use lag bolts, into wall for mounting.

The easiest way to move the press would be to have the stand.

If you are not wanting to drill any holes, the stand would be the best way to go for you, from what I am hearing.


----------



## Hammer0419

Lowes sells a very heavy duty metal sawhorse for $20. You could mount the bar Jim supplies to it with 2 bolts and have a very sturdy base for a great price?? It is also very portable and does not take up much space. Jim's tri-pod is even better but will run you a bit more$$. A lot of options on THE BEST PRESS made!!


----------



## Accident

It would be a snap to modify just about anything into a base for this. Two bolts. I have mine bench mounted but I know I'll wind up with it on a tripod, similar to what's pictured on the BTM website. I have a welder and a plasma cutter though, that's a bit of a leg up when it comes to modifying things. A drill and some bolts will do the job too. Just last night I had two bows torn down an put back together inside a couple hours. Then timed another. It's addictive.


----------



## WCork

Thanks for the ideas guys. Put my order in last night and believe it will be shipping today!!!


----------



## Hammer0419

Your gonna love it. I just upgraded to the newest Time Machine last week. I had absolutely no problems with my BIG BLUE model. I just felt the need for the latest and greatest. The new one will enable me to do crossbows so it was well worth it. Along with a few neat new upgrades.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

What bows will this press NOT work on?


----------



## whack n stack

rdneckhillbilly said:


> What bows will this press NOT work on?


I haven't found one yet that it won't work on. It does Mathews, Pse, Hoyt, Martin, Athens, New Breed, Alpine, Bowtech, Elite, Strother and you name it. Crossbows too.

Norm


----------



## WCork

Just got my BTM in today. Man that thing is a beautiful piece of artwork! Haven't gotten to play with it yet but it looks amazing!


----------



## jdcamo

Yes. These are awesome!!


----------



## Hammer0419

Wcork, Congrats on a great machine. I have had a BTM for some time now. I just upgraded to the newest model last week. I absolutely love it more than ever!!!!


----------



## WCork

Hammer0419 said:


> Lowes sells a very heavy duty metal sawhorse for $20. You could mount the bar Jim supplies to it with 2 bolts and have a very sturdy base for a great price?? It is also very portable and does not take up much space. Jim's tri-pod is even better but will run you a bit more$$. A lot of options on THE BEST PRESS made!!





Hammer0419 said:


> Wcork, Congrats on a great machine. I have had a BTM for some time now. I just upgraded to the newest model last week. I absolutely love it more than ever!!!!


Thanks Hammer! I bought the steel sawhorse from Lowes as well so I just need to find a drill bit strong enough to punch through the steel and I will be in business. Can not wait to start using it!


----------



## Hammer0419

Congrats. Just mark the holes, drill a small pilot hole so the big bit doesnt walk. Then use correct size bit on lowest speed your drill will go. A sharp HSS drill bit will do fine. Post some finished pictures of your new toy!!

-Jim


----------



## WCork

Thanks for the tips Hammer, much needed! To mount the press so that it has the bow perpendicular with the sawhorse it seems you have to use the extended bench mount, correct? Otherwise it looks like if I dont use the extended bench mount I have to mount it on the side of the sawhorse and the bow will be parallel with the crossbar on the sawhorse right? 

Hopefully that makes sense, and if it does....which mount would you recommend? My only concern with mounting it to the sawhorse using the extended mount is that the press with a bow in it may be too heavy and want to tilt the sawhorse over. Thanks for any help!


----------



## WCork

Im an idiot. There would be no way to use the drawboard part if i had the press mounted parallel

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer0419

Just cut the mounting bar Jim sent with the press. Drill 2 new holes through bar and horse and use 2 bolts to secure. Just cut the bar long enough to extend 4-5" over and bolt the press on. Those saw horses are pretty sturdy. Get a couple of those magnetic bowls and put on the horse for small items and you have yourself avery usable setup.


----------



## WCork

Thanks Hammer!


----------



## whack n stack

ttt. Best press you can buy. Read the above post and you'll find Sootballs is an awesome seller who backs his product fully.


----------



## WCork

ttt. Sent Jim a pm but does anyone know if they stands are still $75 shipped?


----------



## whack n stack

ttt


----------



## Blueberry_DLD

ot my BTM all set up and it works like a dream, I will be videoing my tuning and string and cable chages and will be posting on FB, AT, and You Tube, Thanks Jim your an awesome man!


----------



## foreveryung

And here's a suggestion, I came by completely by chance. When I got my BTM over a year ago, I believe, I mounted it on my bench downstairs. I happened to have an inexpensive vice I bought from someone here in Wisconsin, it moves in and out and allows the bow to also move left and right. I fortunately placed the BTM to the left of my vice and am able to use the draw board arm to support the riser, with the bow in the vice, when installing peeps or serving. 

And the drawboard function has really made a difference in my equipments performance. I'd never used one until I bought the BTM. And this unit is phenomenal on the Hoyt CRX I just picked up.


----------



## Hammer0419

Glad everyone likes the BTM. Jim is the best and so is his product! I had my big blue btm and loved it. However I just upgraded to the latest and greatest and love it even more!!


----------



## WCork

Could someone tell me what these bolts are for? My guess is to keep the fingers together since the fingers have holes on the sides, but im wanting to confirm. Thanks fellas!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## pdgilbert

That's exactly what they're for.


----------



## WCork

Thank you! Do most of you guys use them?


----------



## Hammer0419

Absolutely use them. They keep the fingers extremely "square". I actually drilled the holes out in my fingers and use a piece of 1/4" precision rod. When I loosen the fingers to adjust for a different bow the fingers tighten up nice and square.


----------



## Okie101

Just love using this press....


----------



## whack n stack

okie101 said:


> just love using this press....


x2!


----------



## WCork

ttt


----------



## Okie101




----------



## whack n stack

Great video Trav!


----------



## Hammer0419

Excellent video as usual. I fully agree on the newest version. Love everything about it and more.


----------



## WCork

Great video Okie!


----------



## WCork

Ttt

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sublettejr

What is the differance between the old model and the new model. I have the option to pick up a 6 month old BTM for 350 but i dont know if i should just pay the xtra for a newer model.


----------



## Okie101

1. Longer fingers
2. A screw that goes thru the fingers to help keep the fingers more square. They also serve as a reference point for putting them back in the same place if you have to move them.
3. Mainframe is adjustable for working on crossbows....just remove 2 bolts out of bracket, move and place in upper bracket.
4. Bowholder......it will hold your bow in place if you forget to hold onto your bow after unpressing it. 

I forgot to mention Number 3 in the above video....in post #784


----------



## rutnroy

what is the full extension length so if you mount it on a work bench in the basement would it hit the floor joist ? this does look like a nice press and am interested.


----------



## Okie101

From bottom of base to top of arm fully extended is approximately 4ft 10in.


----------



## Hammer0419

rutnroy said:


> what is the full extension length so if you mount it on a work bench in the basement would it hit the floor joist ? this does look like a nice press and am interested.


It hits mine but I have a low basement! This press is absolutely the best. I have owned 7+ presses and this one is the best. It is so extremely simple yet so versatile. Best archery tool you could ever own.


----------



## rutnroy

thanks for the reply's guys !


----------



## whack n stack

Bump it!


----------



## shinobi3

Ttt 


Sent from


----------



## shinobi3

View attachment 1531054

Got my new btm today... Man it got here fast..... Can't wait to start using it 


Sent from


----------



## WCork

shinobi3 said:


> View attachment 1531054
> 
> Got my new btm today... Man it got here fast..... Can't wait to start using it
> 
> 
> Sent from


Looks good!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## concretekid33

sweet


----------



## Hammer0419

Best press made!!


----------



## glock-cop

Just ordered a Time Machine, first press for me, now the wait begins LOL


----------



## shinobi3

I orderd last week you will love it 


Sent from


----------



## whack n stack

glock-cop said:


> Just ordered a Time Machine, first press for me, now the wait begins LOL


You won't regret it Jason!!!


----------



## glock-cop

whack n' stack said:


> You won't regret it Jason!!!


I know it, only thing I will regret is not ordering sooner!


----------



## glock-cop

Well not much of a wait for the press to get here, showed up at my door steps today. Ordered it yesterday and came today. Never had anything ship that fast. Thing is a beauty.


----------



## Accident

Ridiculously fast, even to Alaska. Intact to boot! Though that's praise for USPS, which you don't see much of anymore. I think 50 cents to shoot some paper across the country is still a good deal. Wonderful press though. Yoke tuned my PSE Treestand GX last night, shooting laser beams!


----------



## WCork

ttt


----------



## AF_TT

Anybody have the original Bow Time Machine mounted vertical? I got one from somebody thinking it mounted vertical and it has legs that mount horizontal... and doesn't appear to be designed to mount vertical. Any input would be appreciated because I am kinda bummed now doesn't appear to be what I thought it was. I can post some pictures if needed in a little while. Also didn't know there was a difference in the new one and original besides the piece that holds the bow in.


----------



## Okie101

Post them pics up and lets have a look.


----------



## AF_TT

View attachment 1538391

View attachment 1538392
View attachment 1538394

Thanks guys.


----------



## Okie101

Im not seeing a bracket welded on the bottom finger bracket like the one in my pic.You could drill holes in the bottom bracket that is on there and use longer bolts if you have to. I'ts diffenitely been modified...


----------



## AF_TT

Guy said he bought it like that from Jim. So maybe he requested it like that? I may put two holes through the bottom bracket and try it that way. I just hate that I have to start working on crap I haven't even used yet!


----------



## Hammer0419

I never saw that model from Jim?? He had the bench model like the EZ press. Then the verticle black one without the machined fingers. Then the blue vertical and so on. If Jim made that one I must have missed it?


----------



## AF_TT

Does anyone have his email to send these pics and vet it?


----------



## Okie101

Shoot him a pm here on AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

AF_TT said:


> Does anyone have his email to send these pics and vet it?


[email protected]


----------



## WCork

Just wanted to post up a pic of my Cyborg in the BTM. Love this press! Please excuse the bow shop....aka:kitchen









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## glock-cop

I can't say enough about this press. I was a complete newbie when it came to tuning my own bows, decided to take the plunge and buy a BTM. Best purchase I have ever made. I have never used a press before and this thing was so simple to use. Had a little bit of tuning to do on my R.120 and was done in about 15 minutes, bullet holes through paper and broadheads were dead on.


----------



## Hammer0419

glock-cop said:


> I can't say enough about this press. I was a complete newbie when it came to tuning my own bows, decided to take the plunge and buy a BTM. Best purchase I have ever made. I have never used a press before and this thing was so simple to use. Had a little bit of tuning to do on my R.120 and was done in about 15 minutes, bullet holes through paper and broadheads were dead on.


Congrat's on a super machine! Jim is the best and so is his Press & Time Machine.


----------



## Jette

Great looking product!!


----------



## glock-cop

Finally got around to getting picture up, wish it wasn't sideways.


----------



## WCork

Dumb question here: but when you use your digital scale with your time machine...how do you make sure your scale is not including the weight of your bow in with the draw weight and holding weight? Just use the tare button once you have the bow hanging from the scale?


----------



## foreveryung

I have an older model, but used the draw board function to set up and adjust a QAD HDX rest last night. I a dloop knot to attach to cable, with serving about to stop travel. I then came to full draw on the BTM, adjusted cable length at the rest lever by loosiening allen screw before drawing the bow, then pulling cable and lining up reference marks on the rest. Made short order of accurate set up.


----------



## whack n stack

Bump it. Loving this press Jim!!


----------



## whack n stack

I just used the new Time Machine to whip My PSE DNA into shape and it went as smooth as can be!! I had the bow shooting bareshafts with fletched in no time flat!! Yoke tuning went super fast with the new long fingers. I can get at all the end loops with ease! Love the product!!

Merry Christmas Jim! 

Say hello to little Jimmy Big Time for me.

Norm


----------



## rj40

I'm wanting 2 buy a set of the new fingers. Does he sell just the fingers.
Merrey Christmas


----------



## Okie101

rj40 said:


> I'm wanting 2 buy a set of the new fingers. Does he sell just the fingers.
> Merrey Christmas


Yes....


----------



## sootballs

NOTICE:
Due to the rising costs of materials and shipping, I will be making some slight, cost saving, changes to the machine. No corners will be cut, and quality will not be affected. I have decided to make the Crossbow Bracket an accessory instead of an inclusion. Many people have been buying additional Crossbow Brackets to speed up the transition from Compound to Crossbow. The bottom finger bracket will no longer be removable, it will permanently welded to the machine. I will still be including the Crossbow mounting block, but the bracket and 2 extra fingers will have to be purchased separately. The price for the machine will stay exacltly the same ($515.00) and the Crossbow Bracket will add $50.00 if shipped with machine. 2 extra fingers can also be added for an additional $20.00 if shipped with machine. I have a few of the original machines available and expect to be sold out within the week. When they are gone, I will only be offering the new design. Thanks again and have a Happy New Year!


----------



## WCork

WCork said:


> Dumb question here: but when you use your digital scale with your time machine...how do you make sure your scale is not including the weight of your bow in with the draw weight and holding weight? Just use the tare button once you have the bow hanging from the scale?


Anyone?


----------



## Okie101

WCork said:


> Anyone?


I honestly dont know. I use a hand held Easton digital scale. No way to use it with the BTM.

I have pulled partially back, let down, and pulled all the way to full draw and the partial read was not added to the draw or let off weight.


----------



## sootballs

Hi Cork,
I hook mine to the loop and then hold the bow in place so there is no weight and then hit the tare button. I then crank it up and get my readings. 


NOTICE:
I only have the newest model available. Price is still $515.00 shipped. This machine will not press crossbows unless you purchase the crossbow bracket for an additional $50.00.


----------



## WCork

sootballs said:


> Hi Cork,
> I hook mine to the loop and then hold the bow in place so there is no weight and then hit the tare button. I then crank it up and get my readings.
> 
> 
> NOTICE:
> I only have the newest model available. Price is still $515.00 shipped. This machine will not press crossbows unless you purchase the crossbow bracket for an additional $50.00.


Thanks Jim!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

Happy New Year Jim!


----------



## Lucky13Ranch

I just got a BTM for Christmas and I have a question, probably not a good one but...There are three pairs of fingers that are all different. Which ones go where and what are the three different pairs for? Thanks in advance. JB


----------



## whack n stack

Lucky13Ranch said:


> I just got a BTM for Christmas and I have a question, probably not a good one but...There are three pairs of fingers that are all different. Which ones go where and what are the three different pairs for? Thanks in advance. JB


You should have 4 fingers that look the same with a hook on the end. There should also be 2 that are flat and dipped in another color.

If you're pressing an Athens bow you should place 2 of the hooked black ones on the right side of the press and the flat ones on the right. The flat ones are for Binary bows like the Athens with a draw stop, so you don't have to remove the stops to press the bow.

I can post pictures if you'd like as well. 

Norm


----------



## Lucky13Ranch

This is what I have. 4 similar, but different lengths, 2 have threaded holes for the screws to hold them together, 2 are just holes.


The last picture are the other 2 fingers. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sootballs

Pm sent


----------



## Okie101

The threaded finger goes on the inside. One on top and one on bottom. The non threaded fingers go on the outside. Here is a pic of how they should be with the flat fingers used for bows with draw stops.
Bottom cam.
View attachment 1557136


Top cam
View attachment 1557138


----------



## Lucky13Ranch

Got it..I think. Thanks Okie, Jim, and Whack.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ltlacorn

I have a bow-a-constrictor with draw board attachment. Can anyone tell me why I should have a time machine instead of my bow-a-constrictor? Has anyone used both and can share their feeling between them both? Thanks

Norm, give me a shout!!


----------



## Guardian Shoote

wondering the same thing I watched the videos looks nice definitely a space saver 





ltlacorn said:


> I have a bow-a-constrictor with draw board attachment. Can anyone tell me why I should have a time machine instead of my bow-a-constrictor? Has anyone used both and can share their feeling between them both? Thanks
> 
> Norm, give me a shout!!


----------



## Okie101

ltlacorn said:


> I have a bow-a-constrictor with draw board attachment. Can anyone tell me why I should have a time machine instead of my bow-a-constrictor? Has anyone used both and can share their feeling between them both? Thanks
> 
> Norm, give me a shout!!


I think you need a BTM right next to the Bowa that way you could have the best of both worlds....:rock:


----------



## ltlacorn

Okie101 said:


> I think you need a BTM right next to the Bowa that way you could have the best of both worlds....:rock:


I just ordered a BTM. Jim was a great guy to talk to. I can't wait to test them side by side. Thanks to Okie and Whacknstack for answering my questions


----------



## glock-cop

Your gonna love the press, its flat out awesome. Can't to hear how it will compare to the bowa.


----------



## whack n stack

ltlacorn said:


> I just ordered a BTM. Jim was a great guy to talk to. I can't wait to test them side by side. Thanks to Okie and Whacknstack for answering my questions


No trouble brother! 

Can't wait to come over and meet up with you!

You'll love the Time Machine.


----------



## retribution

Are these still.$425 shipped?if so whats the usual wait time?thx


----------



## WCork

retribution said:


> Are these still.$425 shipped?if so whats the usual wait time?thx


$515 shipped and I got mine within 3 days of ordering


----------



## snewton_89

Just set my BTM machine up tonight. Shipping was fast! Thanks Jim!

Setup was easy. I put my bow in the draw board setup and took a look. I had to have new strings put on and took it to a local dealer (not Elite), which I will leave unnamed. It has 31.5" mods in it and the draw length measured a bit over 32". It's a dot and a half out of time and the draw stops weren't even close to hitting at the same time. I asked if they checked poundage/DL/timing when I picked it up and they said everything was perfect. Glad I bought this!

I've got quite a bit of work ahead of me tomorrow, but I can't wait to jump in.


----------



## Hammer0419

ltlacorn said:


> I have a bow-a-constrictor with draw board attachment. Can anyone tell me why I should have a time machine instead of my bow-a-constrictor? Has anyone used both and can share their feeling between them both? Thanks
> 
> Norm, give me a shout!!


Before the BTM I owned a BowA press for a good 18 months. It is definately a serious machine built like a tank and am amaking design. I worked on many bows with it. However, for me it was a pain in the backside to adjust it from bow to bow. I had trouble fitting a few in the fingers without playing with it. Just became a bit of a pain for me personally. The BTM is just SO SIMPLE,FAST, AND HIGHLY EFFECTIVE. Will never get rid of my BTM!!

-JIm


----------



## sootballs

Thanks guys! Just a reminder, the new machines will only press Crossbows if you purchase the Crossbow bracket!


----------



## whack n stack

*The new stand!*

Just wanted to post up pics of mt new stand for the Time Machine. I absolutely love it! I don't have a dedicated work space for my bows as of yet, so the stand is a must for me!!

In the press I have an Elite Hunter with the new fingers and alignment bolts. The "Elite" fingers are sooo nice for working on 2 track binary's with draw stops!! No more taking off draw stops to press a bow!!!

The powder coat in black looks great with the base color of the machine. I bolted up right away..no fuss..no muss. The new stand also has vertical adjustment in case you want to works at a different height. Great design Jim!!


----------



## Lucky13Ranch

Did your fingers come red like that or did you do something to them?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whack n stack

Lucky13Ranch said:


> Did your fingers come red like that or did you do something to them?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


My flat fingers came dipped in red.


----------



## sootballs

I dipped the 2 "draw stop" fingers in red for Norm because he is easily confused.


----------



## Lucky13Ranch

Lol, true story!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killerloop

tagged


----------



## whack n stack

Here's a pic I wanted to share with everyone for your own safety...

If you ever go on a hunting trip with Jim and you are having a hard time finding him...look no further than the fridge:slice:!! 

This is what I had to look at all week in Canada.....:mg:


----------



## whack n stack

whack n' stack said:


> Here's a pic I wanted to share with everyone for your own safety...
> 
> If you ever go on a hunting trip with Jim and you are having a hard time finding him...look no further than the fridge:slice:!!
> 
> This is what I had to look at all week in Canada.....:mg:



That dog in the pic really took a liking to Jim all week in camp. They had some strange connection.

That dog was sniffing Jim's rear just like in the pic all the time. I was going to ask Jim what was up with that, but seeing how he didn't mind the dog sniffing...I figured I'd just roll with it....


----------



## N7XW

whack n' stack said:


> Just wanted to post up pics of mt new stand for the Time Machine. I absolutely love it! I don't have a dedicated work space for my bows as of yet, so the stand is a must for me!!
> 
> In the press I have an Elite Hunter with the new fingers and alignment bolts. The "Elite" fingers are sooo nice for working on 2 track binary's with draw stops!! No more taking off draw stops to press a bow!!!
> 
> The powder coat in black looks great with the base color of the machine. I bolted up right away..no fuss..no muss. The new stand also has vertical adjustment in case you want to works at a different height. Great design Jim!!


Is this the tripod that Jim is selling as an option with the press or did you build it? Is it collapsible? Doesn't look like it is. Thanks.


----------



## sootballs

That is the new style tripod I am selling. It does not collapse but is very portable and adjusts up and down.


----------



## whack n stack

Hey Jim,

Do you almost have that video series done on "super tuning your bow"?!?! 

I'm stuck at a lower skill set than you in tuning and can't wait for your new video series!!!

All the info/knowledge you have to impart is going to make the rest of us rich in the art of the "super tune"!!!!

Get cracking and get that video done bro!!!


----------



## N7XW

sootballs said:


> That is the new style tripod I am selling. It does not collapse but is very portable and adjusts up and down.


Thanks.


----------



## glock-cop

Pains me to do this but I have decided to sell my BTM, really thought I would have time to get more use out of it but I just picked up a 3rd job and will have no more time starting monday. Press is awesome and I'm going to hate getting rid of it. If anybody is looking for an amazing press send me a pm


----------



## Hammer0419

glock-cop said:


> pains me to do this but i have decided to sell my btm, really thought i would have time to get more use out of it but i just picked up a 3rd job and will have no more time starting monday. Press is awesome and i'm going to hate getting rid of it. If anybody is looking for an amazing press send me a pm


don't do it!!!! Still need a bow press even if you have 20 jobs!!


----------



## whack n stack

hammer0419 said:


> don't do it!!!! Still need a bow press even if you have 20 jobs!!


true!!!


----------



## ltlacorn

Jim, thanks for sending me the bow time machine. I have been crazy busy since I got back from the ATA. I will be setting it up tomorrow and playing with it. I unpacked it but got no further. The finish looks top notch. I am looking forward to trying it out and comparing it to my bowa. Thanks again

Scott


----------



## whack n stack

Bttt.


----------



## whack n stack

Just took some pics for a good friend who may want to buy a Time Machine for his shop. Thought I'd post them up here.


----------



## ChipShot88

Well I have been in the market for a press for sometime now and I'm pretty sure I've made my decision on the BTM. It will be the missing piece I need to complete my bow tinkering addiction.:teeth:
Should I order through the website or through here...or doesn't it matter?


----------



## whack n stack

ChipShot88 said:


> Well I have been in the market for a press for sometime now and I'm pretty sure I've made my decision on the BTM. It will be the missing piece I need to complete my bow tinkering addiction.:teeth:
> Should I order through the website or through here...or doesn't it matter?


You can call Jim direct and he will get one out fast! His # is 608 220-7182

Great choice in the Time Machine! Love mine!


----------



## CHobbs

Man this press looks nice, I will have to seriously consider one!


----------



## sootballs

View attachment 1577818

My new buddy!


----------



## dewfang

Congratulations Dad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX

That is awsome congratulations.


----------



## Okie101

Congratulations Jim.....:thumbup:


----------



## shinobi3

congrats!!


----------



## sootballs

Actually, I'm a Grandpa. My oldest daughter and her husband gave birth to my 1st grand child, Colton. Thanks!


----------



## whack n stack

Congrats Gramps!


----------



## demotts 808

Congrats


----------



## Hammer0419

Congratulations Jim and family


----------



## whack n stack

Just wanted to stop by your thread to say God bless Emma and your whole family.


----------



## DJudge

Congratulations Granpa!!!


----------



## Spurlucky

Congrats on becoming a grandfather. What's his draw length and will the BTM press it? JK, I am really looking forward for UPS truck to come up the drive with my BTM.
Thanks Jim


----------



## jakeeib

Okay looking at replacing an older model with the BTM. I really like the horizantal pressing though. Like most of you, everything i learned to do was on a horizantal press. Specifically tying peeps and loops in. Was it difficult to break the muscle memory?


----------



## whack n stack

jakeeib said:


> Okay looking at replacing an older model with the BTM. I really like the horizantal pressing though. Like most of you, everything i learned to do was on a horizantal press. Specifically tying peeps and loops in. Was it difficult to break the muscle memory?


I had no trouble whats so ever. Just takes a couple of bows to break you in on the new style is all.


----------



## jakeeib

Okay thanks


----------



## Lost_Viking

PM me pricing & options with prices.


----------



## whack n stack

Bump.


----------



## Spurlucky

ttt


----------



## demotts 808

What's the price n whats included n options? Thanx


----------



## ilbow404

tag


----------



## sootballs

The price is $515.00 and includes machine, turnbuckle draw board, all fingers for any bow, an extended bench mount and free shipping. Due to being in the hospital with my daughter for so long, I have been unable to get any machines built. I have sold out all current stock and will have some more ready in about 2 weeks. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## foreveryung

Congratulations on the addition to the family Jim. But I can't help but wonder. Did the doctor tell your daughter to push - or press?


----------



## demotts 808

Yep congrats on the addition to the family n hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Spurlucky

Got mine today Jim. Thank you. God bless


----------



## whack n stack

ttt for the best press I've used period!


----------



## Okie101

sootballs said:


> The price is $515.00 and includes machine, turnbuckle draw board, all fingers for any bow, an extended bench mount and free shipping. Due to being in the hospital with my daughter for so long, I have been unable to get any machines built. I have sold out all current stock and will have some more ready in about 2 weeks. Thanks,
> Jim


Great deal.....and even more awesome your daughter is home healed up.....


----------



## whack n stack

Okie101 said:


> Great deal.....and even more awesome your daughter is home healed up.....


Amen to that!


----------



## foreveryung

I plan to pick up one of the new models this Friday, listing the one I bought last year. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1963154&p=1066621343#post1066621343

Works great, just want the latest finger design for my Elites.


----------



## Lab Trainer

Was wondering if you have any more built yet? Looking to get a BTM and a tripod...

And Congrats!


----------



## 308ruger

How much does the tripod run


----------



## Marvin

any word on if the new fingers will work with the older presses? anyone done this?


----------



## Okie101

Tripod stand is $75.
http://www.bowtimemachine.com/site/...rl=http://bowtimemachine.com/Prices.html#2820

New fingers will work on older press.


----------



## Marvin

JIm, if you read this i would like to buy some fingers to update my press. thanks


----------



## foreveryung

I drove to Madison today and picked up my new press. They don't look exciting, but they sure make it easy to work on the bows. 

Peep removal, string silencer installation and peep alignment - 3 different bows in just a few minutes. It's perfect for the work I do here at home.


----------



## 308ruger

Jim, have your built up your inventory yet? Whats the turnaround time on an order


----------



## whack n stack

TTT good bud.


----------



## skinner2

308ruger said:


> Jim, have your built up your inventory yet? Whats the turnaround time on an order


I would also like to know if you have them ready to ship or need to build them? Looking into getting a press in the next month or so. Thanks


----------



## sootballs

I don't know if I will ever get an inventory built up. Generally you would just have to email or call me a couple weeks before you need one and sometimes I can ship immediately or may have to put you on a waiting list for the next batch. I wish I could give a better answer, but we are working as fast as we can. thanks,
Jim


----------



## whack n stack

Bump it up.

Wonder if there any new changes to the Time Machine coming up???


----------



## tjg184

For those of you who own this, how does the cranking mechanism work? If your hand slips, does the crank keep turning. Thx.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof

Can't wait to get mine an start playing with it looking forward to this 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sootballs

If you have the locking block in place, which you always should, it can not slip.


----------



## whack n stack

deerhuntinsunof said:


> Can't wait to get mine an start playing with it looking forward to this
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


You are going to love it! I love mine!


----------



## Archus

Hey guys, do you know if the prices on the website are the price for the press shipped? Also can you specify what color you want when you order one?


----------



## deerhuntinsunof

Archus said:


> Hey guys, do you know if the prices on the website are the price for the press shipped? Also can you specify what color you want when you order one?


I just ordered one last week with a stand an the press was 590 shipped

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deerhuntinsunof

whack n' stack said:


> You are going to love it! I love mine!


Should be here thursday can't wait to get it an start tinkering with these hoyts

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JONEZ24

*Prime bows*

Has anyone pressed the 2013 prime bows? I just bought an Impact and the limb tips are extremely narrow and really tight to the cams. I am nervous about the fingers being secure enough.


----------



## sootballs

It presses a Prime Shift and Centroid just fine but I have not tried the 2013 models yet.


----------



## sootballs

*More improvements*

I have changed the mounting design and the bow stop. Both will make the machine much easier to use. For those of you that prefer servicing your bow in the horizontal position, you can now go from vertical to horizontal in seconds. You can even switch it with the bow pressed in the machine. You will be able to buy extra mounting brackets in the future that will allow you to take the press with you or mount it elsewhere within seconds. I only have a couple available for shipping this week and will have more within 2 weeks. All future machines will be black in color. Here are a couple pictures.
View attachment 1632031
View attachment 1632032
View attachment 1632033
View attachment 1632034


----------



## tjg184

Wow. This thing is just getting better!! 

Will the press be completely black. Noticed parts of it are tan in pics. 

Very awesome.


----------



## sootballs

Yes, everything but the graphics will be black.


----------



## whack n stack

Looks great Jim!


----------



## btafoya13

Pm'ed you


----------



## ltlacorn

Bump for a great press and a great guy!! Thanks for the GREAT press Jim!!!


----------



## whack n stack

Will be placing and order for the new one soon!


----------



## Okie101

Jim.....you just keep making this machine even better. Talk about versatility.


----------



## Wapiti06

Does the press work horizontal and vertical with the jack stand or only table model? 
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Themiddleman

Jim every time you have upgraded the bow Time Machine I have somehow manage to resist temptation to buy a new one.
Not sure if I'm going to be able to this time. Way to go buddy the new machine looks awesome.


----------



## killerloop

anyone have a pic of a element in the draw board (full draw)...


----------



## Hammer0419

tjg184 said:


> For those of you who own this, how does the cranking mechanism work? If your hand slips, does the crank keep turning. Thx.


The way you use this press you should not have any issue with your hand slipping. You put the bow into the machine and lower the upper fingers down onto the limb tips. You then really have one hand on the STOP BLOCK and the other on the handle as you crank down. I have used my machine hundreds of times and have never lost control in any way what so ever. Buy one and you will love it!!


----------



## whack n stack

Hammer0419 said:


> The way you use this press you should not have any issue with your hand slipping. You put the bow into the machine and lower the upper fingers down onto the limb tips. You then really have one hand on the STOP BLOCK and the other on the handle as you crank down. I have used my machine hundreds of times and have never lost control in any way what so ever. Buy one and you will love it!!


Well put!


----------



## moecarama

Well, you all have me convinced;I will be ordering one in a couple of day's.


----------



## Hammer0419

moecarama said:


> Well, you all have me convinced;I will be ordering one in a couple of day's.


You will not regret it. Both the press and maker are the absolute best!


----------



## WCork

The newest version of the BTM looks sweet! Making it so it can press horizontally as well is genius! Good job Jim!


----------



## moecarama

Oh, yeah got one coming :banana:..........time to go get me a turkey!


----------



## whack n stack

moecarama said:


> Oh, yeah got one coming :banana:..........time to go get me a turkey!


Sweet! You'll love it!


----------



## 164343

Just ordered one of these...Looking forward to using this,and it was nice speaking with you Jim!!!!


----------



## whack n stack

omen said:


> Just ordered one of these...Looking forward to using this,and it was nice speaking with you Jim!!!!


You will like it Omen!


----------



## moecarama

I received mine today,put it together in a couple of minutes and started pressing bows. This is the simplest and most efficient press that I have own / operated! The versatility of the BTM is awsome ;you can switch from vertical to horizontal in a matter of seconds. Keep up the good work I dont see how you can improve upon this press anymore:wink:


----------



## 164343

Well all I can say about this press is..If anyone is on the fence about this press do not be,get it you will not regret it that is for sure.


----------



## whack n stack

*The new BTM!!!*

Jim,

The new machine is awesome buddy!! Just thought I'd post up a couple of picks of it and your PSE Omen I'm tuning for you. 

The new safety bar and option of vertical or horzontal pressing is genius brother!! No press can touch it because none are like it! Great design!


----------



## WCork

I love my BTM BUT.........I want the newest version! Please stop making this press better than what it already is Jim! :shade:


----------



## WMDTalley

Marked for later.


----------



## moecarama

Now that tripod stand looks a little different from the previous model. I received a different base with four legs and a flat plate. Did you build the tripod in current use?


whack n' stack said:


> Jim,
> 
> The new machine is awesome buddy!! Just thought I'd post up a couple of picks of it and your PSE Omen I'm tuning for you.
> 
> The new safety bar and option of vertical or horzontal pressing is genius brother!! No press can touch it because none are like it! Great design!


----------



## sootballs

View attachment 1664246
The old tripod was a bit flimsy, no quite heavy enough for the stand while working on your bow unless you are very careful. The new one is super strong, but not quite as portable.


----------



## moecarama

It's low profile and you are right it is sturdy. I simply leave the nuts loose enough to swing the legs in one direction and take it to the range.


----------



## N7XW

So how does the new model rotate? Does it pivot in the center or do you unbolt it from the stand, manually rotate it and remount to the stand?


----------



## sootballs

Loosen a set screw, flip it over and drop it in.


----------



## N7XW

Looks like Jim's website is down...maybe being updated?


----------



## N7XW

Website is back up now. :set1_applaud:


----------



## asa3dpro

WOW! I wished I'd knew about the new one when I got my BTW two months ago...


----------



## whack n stack

asa3dpro said:


> WOW! I wished I'd knew about the new one when I got my BTW two months ago...


Jim's gears are always turning..lol. 

I wouldn't be suprised if he has another design before the year is out lol.


----------



## JavelinaHunter

Jim, just wanted to let you know this thing is amazing!! Got mine in last week and set it up in no time flat. The ability to work on the bow in the vertical or horizontal position is genius. 

Wasn't real sure how I would feel about the vertical position, but I love it. Actually found myself going back and forth with it. It's so darned easy to use, to boot. Thanks for a great product!!


----------



## Scott Bennett

Sent Jim an email today regarding mine.....


----------



## 164343

You will really enjoy this press!!!You can literally tear down a bow and put it back together within minutes.


Scott Bennett said:


> Sent Jim an email today regarding mine.....


----------



## Okie101

Best press on the market....

Thanks for checking on me Jim...


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Bump for a great guy and product


----------



## skinner2

For the guys pressing the newer bowtechs with the piece on the limb how are you positioning the fingers on the limbs ?


----------



## Hammer0419

Bump it up.......


----------



## killerloop

I'm not impressed with the alignment of drawing a element,, way off!!! doesn't even look safe........ as for a press,, second to none..


----------



## Billgotskill

What's the price?


----------



## Darkbain

Omg i wish i would not have found this thread. I was just researching presses cause i am tired of using friends. The latest model looks awsome and i am considering it.


----------



## sootballs

Here are a couple pictures of an Element in the draw board. Almost perfectly straight and safe as can be. Let me know if you are doing something different.
View attachment 1675950
View attachment 1675951
View attachment 1675952


----------



## killerloop

What's the top finger orientation..

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkbain

Ok i want one. What is the prefered method of ordering?


----------



## sootballs

Darn it, I thought I had the camera covering that part. Hang the hook on the top right finger and put the grip under the bottom left finger.


----------



## Okie101

Top fingers...
View attachment 1676269


Bottom fingers...
View attachment 1676271


Not an Element, but it should look like this.
View attachment 1676273


----------



## Darkbain

Just got mine in the mail today! I haven't had a chance to take it out of the box other than open one side. It is wrapped up good. Good thing too I think those pesky UPS people played steal toe socker with it. I can't wait to get it together after work.


----------



## killerloop

okie,,, thanks,,, got it!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

Jim is one the most standup people here on AT, and one of the nicest guys you would want to deal with
You cannot go wrong here, great product from a great guy.


----------



## Darkbain

Just got the bow time machine all set up. Ran an elite through the paces. All I gotta say is if you are on he fence just order it. It is totally worth it. The build quality is fantastic it works smoothly and without a hitch. Even my wife was using it. 

Oh and as for those pesky ups people. The box was destroyed but he shipped it with soo much packing there was no way they could hurt it. I didnt notice a scratch on it. So packing i give five stars as well. 

Great product! Thanks again.


----------



## rodney482

Ttt


----------



## Tele

Ttt


----------



## BMG

How does the latest model handle the new Bowtech's and some of the more highly preloaded limbs? Pics? Spyder30.


----------



## sootballs

No problem with any of those bows. When pressing the Experience and Insanity, I advise people to check the rubber dipping (or add some rubber grip tape, to make sure the metal limb loops don't rub on metal and scuff them. Spyder is a breeze as well.


----------



## Darkbain

I press my insanity no problem. This thing was the best purhase I have made in a long time.


----------



## whack n stack

Darkbain said:


> Just got the bow time machine all set up. Ran an elite through the paces. All I gotta say is if you are on he fence just order it. It is totally worth it. The build quality is fantastic it works smoothly and without a hitch. Even my wife was using it.
> 
> Oh and as for those pesky ups people. The box was destroyed but he shipped it with soo much packing there was no way they could hurt it. I didnt notice a scratch on it. So packing i give five stars as well.
> 
> Great product! Thanks again.



I've had the same feelings and workings with the Time Machine. So stupid fast and easy to work with.

It's my #1 archery tool of all time. I have a brand new X-Press (Pro series) and for me the X-Press collects dust.

I'll always use the Time Machine and support will support Jim and his companies products! Your press is the best!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

whack n' stack said:


> I've had the same feelings and workings with the Time Machine. So stupid fast and easy to work with.
> 
> It's my #1 archery tool of all time. I have a brand new X-Press (Pro series) and for me the X-Press collects dust.
> 
> I'll always use the Time Machine and support will support Jim and his companies products! Your press is the best!!


I agree 100%....one of the best pieces of archery equipment out there


----------



## Darkbain

I am just bumping this again cause this device is that awsome. I have tuned 5 bows on mine now. Elite answer. Bowtech insanity. Assassin sd. Pse vendetta. And a diamond outlaw. Not a problem with any. This is a great press and draw board.


----------



## whack n stack

Darkbain said:


> I am just bumping this again cause this device is that awsome. I have tuned 5 bows on mine now. Elite answer. Bowtech insanity. Assassin sd. Pse vendetta. And a diamond outlaw. Not a problem with any. This is a great press and draw board.


:thumbs_up


----------



## crockett

Big thanks to jim...excellent bow press and quality is top notch!


----------



## robmalmay

Called Jim on Saturday,shipped my press on Monday,at my door on Thursday,pressed everything in sight Thursday night and Friday! Working on bows that don't need working on! Great press and Great service.What a nice guy to have in our fraternity! BTM is all its advertised to be...simple,fast,rugged,adjustable,user friendly,and safe. Vertical feature is a definite plus. Thanks Jim


----------



## Okie101

robmalmay said:


> Called Jim on Saturday,shipped my press on Monday,at my door on Thursday,pressed everything in sight Thursday night and Friday! Working on bows that don't need working on! Great press and Great service.What a nice guy to have in our fraternity! BTM is all its advertised to be...simple,fast,rugged,adjustable,user friendly,and safe. Vertical feature is a definite plus. Thanks Jim


Yep.....:thumbup:


----------



## K.G.K.

I am excited about this one...


----------



## whack n stack

K.G.K. said:


> I am excited about this one...


You will love it...that's my prediction!..


----------



## GlennMac

Has anyone had a press sent overseas ? I have tried to contact Jim via PM but no reply. Is there a better way to contact him ?


----------



## Okie101

You can call Jim direct.

His # is 608 220-7182


----------



## sootballs

Thanks Okie, PM returned


----------



## WCork

:bump:


----------



## Okie101

Bump for the weekend.


----------



## rdraper_3

I'm buying a used one from a buddy of mine. I got a great deal on it too. I'll be getting an old chemistry table from a local high school and mounting it to that along with all my other archery related stuff. I'm clearing out the back bedroom to make that my man cave and archery shop.


----------



## Tactical Hunter

I just wanted to add my name to the list of well satisfied owners. I just got mine today, and am very impressed with the workmanship of the btm. Jim is a really good person to deal with, and even got mine shipped before he thought he was going to be able to. I got it all set up and can't wait to put it through it's paces.


----------



## whack n stack

Tactical Hunter said:


> I just wanted to add my name to the list of well satisfied owners. I just got mine today, and am very impressed with the workmanship of the btm. Jim is a really good person to deal with, and even got mine shipped before he thought he was going to be able to. I got it all set up and can't wait to put it through it's paces.


Ain't they sweet!!


----------



## Okie101

Great week at church camp.


----------



## whack n stack

Okie101 said:


> Great week at church camp.
> View attachment 1714001


That's great stuff there!


----------



## chenashot

Sent pm


----------



## Hammer0419

Bump for the best press and maker. I recently lost mine due to divorce and I am lost without it!!


----------



## nick060200

Hammer0419 said:


> Bump for the best press and maker. I recently lost mine due to divorce and I am lost without it!!


dang your wife took the press??????you should have gave her the dog


----------



## nick060200

BTW whats the wait time on the new vertical/horizontal press?


----------



## Darkbain

I do not know if it helps but I got mine in a week from order time.


----------



## tjg184

It seems he has a shipment every 2 weeks.


----------



## mr_matty

Did the price of the BTM go up Iooked at the beginning of this thread and the price was $425, but the web sight says $550. Or do AT'ers just get a good discount?? Thank.


----------



## sootballs

The web site should say $515.00. It has been this price for quite awhile. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Hammer0419

nick060200 said:


> dang your wife took the press??????you should have gave her the dog


Took both!!!


----------



## whack n stack

Bump it for the best press period!

Just whipped a Spyder Turbo and 2 Bear Motive 6's into shape. It went very fast!


----------



## tjg184

I just ordered one. Looking forward to posting a review!


----------



## whack n stack

Better take this one back ttt.


----------



## sootballs

The new finger design is here. Adjustments are made with a 1/2" socket and is super quick and easy.


----------



## whack n stack

sootballs said:


> The new finger design is here. Adjustments are made with a 1/2" socket and is super quick and easy.
> View attachment 1769160
> View attachment 1769161
> View attachment 1769162
> View attachment 1769163


Looks great!


----------



## rdraper_3

I've got to find a way to get these to fit on my BTM press. I have one of the 1st models made and I want a different style of fingers for it


----------



## P&y only

Now your cookin with gas! How bout the optional side shelf ol' buddy ol' pal. Hook me up here. I want the GT model.


----------



## deerhunter81

Nice job!

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okie101

Nice upgrade Jim....:thumbup:


----------



## Hammer0419

Boy do I miss my BTM. Very nice upgraded fingers.


----------



## Whaack

Anyone know if you can order these from a reseller that takes credit cards? I have like $600 worth of Visa Prepaid cards that I would like to use but it looks like Jim only takes Paypal or MO.


----------



## sootballs

I'm not exactly sure how a prepaid card works, but if I can use them I suppose we could work out a trade.


----------



## Whaack

Talked to Jim about getting one of his presses. They look awesome and the reviews are great. The space saving feature is something I love.

I worked out a deal for payment with Jim and he shipped the press even before he got payment! 

I would HIGHLY recommend dealing with Jim to anyone looking at one of his presses.


----------



## acuyouthguy

Just wondering if you were able to ship out the presses  not that I am excited or anything to get one


----------



## sootballs

Sorry but I forgot to send out tracking numbers. Your machine, and all others that were notified, were shipped ups yesterday. Thanks


----------



## acuyouthguy

Woooohoooooooo  no worries, being busy anyone could understand- I am just thankful it's heading my way. I appreciate your time and the blessing of having your talents around here... To Him be the glory--- thank you kindly


----------



## reezen11

been awhile since ive posted here but the press jim builds is simply a great tool to own... and Jim is a great guy to deal with ...


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## Outback Man

I'm getting ready to buy a press and have been checking out the BTM for awhile. I've been hesitant about it cause of the vertical nature of it, but now I've read it can go to a horizontal position. Some of the pics didn't seem to link right, so I'm wondering if there's anywhere to see the press in action when changing to horizontal and pressing it that way. Thanks.


----------



## whack n stack

Just wanted to post up a successful bare shaft tune on a Hoyt Spyder Turbo with The Bow Time Machine!!

The time machine makes my tuning so super simple! I have mine on a tripod so I can tune right on the range. How invaluable is that??

I also want to post up a pick of a magnum doe I recently shot. The shot was exactly 51 yards. Being that my bow is tuned so well to me allowed me took the shot with ease and confidence. I never second guessed as I settled the pin on her heart! That's exactly where I hit too.

Thanks bro for such an awesome, user friendly press! I will not tune my customers bows or my own without it!!

Gods blessings,

Norm


----------



## Whaack

The build quality is exception. Incredible machine and worth every penny.


----------



## BLACKMAGICK

Well, with all the glowing reviews and the seeming versatility of this press, how could I resist?

Ordered a TM &Tripod and can't wait to get it.


----------



## Hammer0419

You will not be sorry. Incredible machine and maker.


----------



## Darkbain

You will love it. The only thing i regretted was not getting one sooner.


----------



## Manitoulin

Just received my BTM today! Was extremely well packed! Looks like customs might have had a peak at it but all in all it arrived in perfect condition. Super easy to set up and already pressed my first bow! Lovin' the floor stand also! Thanks Jim!
Any suggestions for pressing a Bear Apprentice 2? It appears as though this bow is a bit too short or perhaps I am doing something wrong! 
Very pleased.

Adam 

Ontario, Canada


----------



## whack n stack

Hey guys. I am in need of your help. I sold my last Time Machine thinking I was going to upgrade to the newest version. :doh:

Turns out I can't afford a new one, but if any of you are going to sell a used one please pm me as I will be looking to buy one ASAP.


----------



## whack n stack

You guys have to see Jim's long range shooting ability on deer!! 

Simply amazing!!!!


----------



## Hammer0419

Let's give it a bump. Best press and maker there is.


----------



## A3K

Ordered Bow Time Machine on Monday and received it on Thursday and put to use immediately. Great service and great product!
Thanks Jim!


----------



## whack n stack

I am jacked up to get the new BTM up and running!!

The new model looks so much nicer with the updated adjustment with the fingers!!

The best press to date!!


----------



## Themiddleman

If you are in the market for a bow press do yourself a favor and give this one a hard look. Without question the bow time machine is the fastest and easiest press on the market today.


----------



## bowhunter0919

Awesome press..mine shipped on tuesday, and it was sittin on my counter on friday, and put it to work today(saturday). The best press I have used. Jim is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## whack n stack

Up top.


----------



## whack n stack

Loving the Time Machine!!!

Bare shaft tuning is so fast and easy with the machine right at the range!!

Thanks Jim,,this press is a Cadillac!!!


----------



## whack n stack

Back up!


----------



## whack n stack

Just finished tuning up another Faktor 30.

It could have not went any fast or easier!

Love the Time Machine!!


----------



## WCork

Man I want one! Bump for you . Saving my money


----------



## WCork

Sent you a pm Jim


----------



## Themiddleman

If you are in the market for a bow press do yourself a favor and give this one a hard look.


----------



## upserman

Any of you guys using the BTM on a Experince?


----------



## whack n stack

Hey Jim and all,

Just wanted to post up the Time Machine at work on my new RPM 360. Set up was flawless and fast. The press handles the massively pre-loaded limbs with ease. 

I love this press!!


----------



## whack n stack

Well I have the bow dropping field tips and Grizz Tricks all in the same hole @ 40 paces!

The press made the job so fast/simple to yoke tune to perfection.

Awesome press!


----------



## whack n stack

ttt.


----------



## whack n stack

Bump for you buddy.

We are hoping and praying Glen is doing well today!


----------



## MICCOX

so how many versions has there been of the BTM has there been I have one that is at least 5 years oldand would love to sell it and buy a new one


----------



## MICCOX

can someone please post pics of the newest generation time machine


----------



## sootballs

I will try to get some new pictures posted. I no longer use the [email protected] email address. I have not been able to activate that address for a week or more. Anyone trying to contact me please use [email protected]
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## BradMc26

I REALLY would like to see some upgrades pics as well on here. The BTM in both the vertical and horizontal position. The floor stand and how easily it goes from horizontal to vertical as well.


----------



## mr_matty

BradMc26 said:


> I REALLY would like to see some upgrades pics as well on here. The BTM in both the vertical and horizontal position. The floor stand and how easily it goes from horizontal to vertical as well.


Or maybe even a new updated video of it!!


----------



## BradMc26

Bueller, Beuller?


----------



## BradMc26

Can the BTM be used on bows with limb stops or do they have to be removed?


----------



## rackseeker

BradMc26 said:


> Can the BTM be used on bows with limb stops or do they have to be removed?


Hope you don't mind Brad, but I can answer that, since it is the reason I bought the BTM in the first place. Jim's newer version of the BTM comes with 4 black coated fingers (which contact the limbs), and 2 red fingers. The red fingers are to be used against the edge of the limb of a solid limb or on the split limb that has the draw stop installed. The red finger is made in a way that does not interfere with the draw stops - therefore, there is no need to remove them. It works great and saves a lot of time.


----------



## whack n stack

BradMc26 said:


> I REALLY would like to see some upgrades pics as well on here. The BTM in both the vertical and horizontal position. The floor stand and how easily it goes from horizontal to vertical as well.


Pics.


----------



## whack n stack

More pics in the horizontal configuration.

PSE Omen.


----------



## BradMc26

Thank you for posting these pics. But I really wish someone would post a quick YT video to show how fast/easy it is to go from vertical to horizontal.

Is it something that takes 10 seconds or 10 minutes? Is it as easy as the LCA presses?


----------



## sootballs

It takes about 2 seconds. Lift it out, turn it and drop it back in. Add another couple seconds if you want to tighten the set screw.


----------



## Windowlicker

Am seriously considering this press I have been using a portable it works but time to upgrade. I went to website no pics on it. How much is it and will it be the vertical/ horizontal model. Thanks for your time. Eric


----------



## Windowlicker

Windowlicker said:


> Am seriously considering this press I have been using a portable it works but time to upgrade. I went to website no pics on it. How much is it and will it be the vertical/ horizontal model. Thanks for your time. Eric


Ok found picks on website what is tripod for? And what I the weight of press. Thanks


----------



## whack n stack

Ttt for a great guy and press!!!


----------



## bcowette

Wondering if someone can explain and maybe show with pictures all the features on the current bow time machine. I think I am going to fork out the dough for a press soon and need a draw board too so this press is near the top of the list. Just trying to figure out which press will give me the best bang for the buck and keep me happy long term.


----------



## Bowtechforlife

Sent you a pm Jim. I am wondering what mount comes standard with this press? Do you have to buy a mount when you buy it or does it come with one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## upserman

What kind of fingers are you guys using for the bow tech's ?


----------



## panthalia

Bump


----------



## sootballs

I apologize for being so slow with updates, but the Patent process is taking longer than I thought and I wanted to wait until the patent search was completed. 
I do have the new machines ready to ship. I have updated my website and will be adding pictures shortly. The new machine is called "The Bow Tune Machine". This machine has been much more costly to make, but it is much more versatile. The price for the machine is $595.00 plus $25.00 shipping. Shipping is free to Veterans, Active Duty, Law Enforcement, Firefighters and EMT's. The standard package will include the machine, 2 Quick Time bars, 4 regular Limb Boots, 2 drawstop Limb Boots, drawbar, mounting bracket and safety cord. I will have new style floor stands, wall brackets and "Jawstand " adapters available soon. Please check out my website at [email protected] 
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Lost_Viking

tag


----------



## Lost_Viking

Ttt


----------



## Cissell

Are these still being made? Website isn’t working.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

No he closed up shop last year for what I heard. Bought mine in 2009 I believe when they first came out. Still have it and love it, use it daily.


----------



## Cissell

Well, that sucks. My local shop closed about a year ago. I was looking at buying an ez-green press and building a draw board then saw the bow time machine. Having both in a small footprint looks like an awesome setup. I’ll keep an eye on the classifieds, maybe find a good used one. Thanks.



bowhuntercoop said:


> No he closed up shop last year for what I heard. Bought mine in 2009 I believe when they first came out. Still have it and love it, use it daily.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Cissell said:


> Well, that sucks. My local shop closed about a year ago. I was looking at buying an ez-green press and building a draw board then saw the bow time machine. Having both in a small footprint looks like an awesome setup. I’ll keep an eye on the classifieds, maybe find a good used one. Thanks.


Actually there was one for sale in the classifieds. They are worth the money. Worst case the ez green is a very nice press as well.


----------

